# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Խաչելությունը Հանրային Դպրոցներում

## Mephistopheles

*Հայաստանը պաշտպանում է դպրոցներում խաչելություն տեղադրելու հայցը* 

ամբողջովին կարդացեք այստեղ՝ http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/2087958.html

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչքանով է էական խաչելությունը՝ կրոնը կրթության ասպարեզում և արդյոք քրիստոնեությունը Հայաստանի "պետական կրոնն" է

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Ահա թե ինչ կասեմ դպրոցում խաչելություն դնելու և կրոնական դաստիարակության մասին: Ոչ թե օդից որսացած ֆրազներով, այլ իմ փորձից:
 Որդիս պիտի դպրոց ընդունվեր, և իրեն տանում էի նախապատրաստական պարապմունքների: Չմոռանամ նշել, որ արդեն երեք տարի Ռուսաստանում էինք ապրում: Ծնողների հետ շփվելով, տեղեկություններ հավաքելով, ահագին ծանրութեթև անելով որոշեցինք նրան ուղարկել ռուսական դասական գիմնազիա(Սարատովում հիմա էլ հայկական դպրոց չկա): Նախօրոք գիտեի, որ այնտեղ կրոնական ուսուցման շաբաթը մեկժամյա դաս կա: Բայց ինձ հետաքրքրում էր այն, և հույս ունեի, թե այդ միջավայրում քսենոֆոբիայի ու այլատյացության դրսևորումներն ավելի քիչ պիտի լինեին, քան մնացած դպրոցներում:
 Տղաս ցածր դասարաններում հետաքրքրությամբ կարդում էր մանկական աստվածաշունչը, հոգևորական էր գալիս , անցկացնում դասը: Հետո սկսեցին խաչակնքել սովորեցնել, պատմում էր, որ համադասարանցիները աջհամբույր են տալիս: Իսկ այն, ինչից պիտի պաշտպանվեինք, հենց այդ գիմնազիայում էր բարգավաճում: Բանը հասավ նրան, որ մի անգամ վերջին զանգի ելույթից առաջ, որդուս հանեցին շրջանավարտներին ողջունողների թվից.
 - Դիրեկտորը պահանջել է, որ բեմում միայն սլավոններ լինեն:
 Երեխայիս հանեցի էդ «գիմնազիա» կոչվածից ու տարա սովորական դպրոց: Վերջապես ազատ շունչ քաշեցինք:
 Բայց այդ «կրոնական» ուսուցումը մի անվերականգնելի վնաս էլ է տվել. Որդիս ընդհանրապես չի ուզում հավատալ, իսկ եկեղեցական ծիսակարգերն ու ատրիբուտները  ծաղրի առարկա են դարձել:
 Մտածող մարդու գլխին զոռով «հավատք» փաթաթելը բերեց լրիվ հակառակ արդյունքին:
 Եզրափակեմ. Իմ կարծիքով իսկապես պետք չեն էդ խաչերն ու կիսալուսինները: Մարդուն պիտի թողնել, որ ինքը ինքնակամ գնա դեպի հավատքը, եթե գնալու է:

----------

Amaru (05.07.2010), Ariadna (02.07.2010), Chilly (06.07.2010), E-la Via (03.07.2010), EgoBrain (02.07.2010), Freeman (03.07.2010), kyahi (03.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Mephistopheles (02.07.2010), Quyr Qery (07.07.2010), Skeptic (02.07.2010), Tig (02.07.2010), Yellow Raven (02.07.2010), Yevuk (03.07.2010), Արշակ (02.07.2010), Հայուհի (06.07.2010), Ուլուանա (03.07.2010), Վարպետ (02.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ նման օրենքի ընդունմանը։ Ո՞րն է իմաստը մաթեմատիկա սովորելուց առաջ խաչակնքվելը։ Կրոնը դա մարդու խիստ անձնական գործն է։ Մարդ պիտի ազատ լինի էտ հարցում, ոչ թե պարտավոր զգա ձևական մի բան անել։

Իսկ եթե ես աթեիստ եմ ու ընդհանրապես չեմ ուզում, որ իմ երեխան տենց բաներ անի, կամ մուսուլման եմ, կամ բուդդիստ..... Էտ դեպքում արդյո՞ք նման օրենքի ընդունումը չի ստեղծի արևածագի նշած քսենոֆոբիան։ Արդյո՞ք արհեստականորեն չի ստեղծվի դասակարգումներ, որոնք այս պառակտված հասարակության մեջ (խոսքը միայն Հայաստանի մասին չէ) առանց այդ էլ շատ է ընդգծված։





> Բայց այդ «կրոնական» ուսուցումը մի անվերականգնելի վնաս էլ է տվել. Որդիս ընդհանրապես չի ուզում հավատալ, իսկ եկեղեցական ծիսակարգերն ու ատրիբուտները  ծաղրի առարկա են դարձել:
>  Մտածող մարդու գլխին զոռով «հավատք» փաթաթելը բերեց լրիվ հակառակ արդյունքին:
>  Եզրափակեմ. Իմ կարծիքով իսկապես պետք չեն էդ խաչերն ու կիսալուսինները: Մարդուն պիտի թողնել, որ ինքը ինքնակամ գնա դեպի հավատքը, եթե գնալու է:


Թանկագի՛ն արևածագ, իմ խորին համոզմամբ աթեիզմի զարգացմանը ամենաշատը նպաստում են հենց կրոնները։ ԱՄՆ-ի 3-րդ նախագահ Թոմաս Ջեֆերսոնը շատ դիպուկ է ասել՝ «Ավելի ներելի է ընդունել, որ Աստված չկա, քան Աստծու անունով անել զզվելի գործեր, որոնք անարգում են Աստծուն»։

----------

Benadad (02.07.2010), E-la Via (03.07.2010), EgoBrain (02.07.2010), kyahi (03.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Mephistopheles (02.07.2010), Skeptic (02.07.2010), Tig (02.07.2010), Yevuk (03.07.2010), Արևածագ (02.07.2010), Հայուհի (06.07.2010), ՆանՍ (02.07.2010), Ուլուանա (03.07.2010), վրեժ62 (02.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Սխալ ընթացքով քննարկում:
Ժողովուրդ ջան, էս օրենքում խոսք չի գնում կրոնական ուսուցման մասին:
Խոսք  է գնում դպրոցում, դասասենյակում կրոնական սիմվոլ տեղադրելու արգելքի մասին:
Խոսքը գնում է այն մասին, որ ասենք տնօրենը եթե քրիստոնյա է, իրավունք չունի իր սենյակում խաչ կպցնել (ոչ թե, որ իրավունք չունի քրիստոնեություն քարոզել):

Նույն կերպ վաղը կարող են արգելել ասենք Մաշտոցի նկար տեղադրել, որտև ինքը քրիստոնյա ա եղել:

հ.գ. Ինքս համարում եմ արդարացված խաչելություն դնելու արգելքը, թեև  դա որոշակի իրավունքների սահմանափակում է: Բայց միևնույն է դուք լրիվ ուրիշ բան եք քննարկում, որը քննարկվող արգելքի ու դրա դեմ բողոքողների հետ բոլորովին կապ չունի:

----------

Adriano (02.07.2010), davidus (02.07.2010), E-la Via (03.07.2010), VisTolog (02.07.2010), Արևածագ (02.07.2010), Լեո (02.07.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Բոլշևիկները երբ որ մտան Հայաստան առաջին բանը , որ արին եկեղեցիները քանդելն և քահանաներին ծաղրելն էր և այդ ժամանակ էր , որ Ավետիք Իսահակյանը ասաց  
 «  Ես ձեզ ասում եմ  կգա ոգու սով ,
պատառի համար կնկնեք ծովեծով »
Թեև իսահակյանի ասածը իրականացավ սակայն դա դեռևս դաս չեղավ մեզ համար :
Որևե մի Հայկական դպրոցում լինի դա Հայաստանում թէ այլուր հարկավոր է ոսուցանել Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանանքը որպեսզի հետագայում վկաները , մորմոնները և մնացած բոլոր շեղումները անկարող լինեն մեր ազգը պառակտել :

----------

Benadad (02.07.2010), հովարս (04.07.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Բոլշևիկները երբ որ մտան Հայաստան առաջին բանը , որ արին եկեղեցիները քանդելն և քահանաներին ծաղրելն էր և այդ ժամանակ էր , որ Ավետիք Իսահակյանը ասաց  
>  «  Ես ձեզ ասում եմ  կգա ոգու սով ,
> պատառի համար կնկնեք ծովեծով »
> Թեև իսահակյանի ասածը իրականացավ սակայն դա դեռևս դաս չեղավ մեզ համար :
> Որևե մի Հայկական դպրոցում լինի դա Հայաստանում թէ այլուր հարկավոր է ոսուցանել Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանանքը որպեսզի հետագայում վկաները , մորմոնները և մնացած բոլոր շեղումները անկարող լինեն մեր ազգը պառակտել :


Եվ կրկին քո գրառումը որևէ կապ չունի թեմայի հետ, չնայած որ իր մեջ պարունակում է մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարման դրույթներ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:52 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:36 ----------

Փորձեմ հստակեցնել:
Յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի ունի կրոնական ազատության իրավունք, ինչը նշանակում ա, որ իրեն չպետք է պարտադրվի որևէ կրոն, որ դպրոցներում չպետք է քարոզվի որևէ կրոն (ուսուցանվի որևէ կրոն): Այս դրույթները քննարկումից ուղղակի դուրս են: Իսկ քննարկվում ա հարցը, թե արդյոք կարելի ա որպես ձևավորման մաս կրոնական ինչ-որ սիմվոլներ կիրառել դպրոցում, ասենք միջանցքում դնել Բուդդայի արձանիկը կամ կախել մի խաչ՝ առանց աշակերտին պարտադրելու դրան երկրպագել:

----------

E-la Via (03.07.2010), Ձայնալար (02.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Ես կողմ եմ այդ օրենքի ընդունմանը: Այն որ մարդ հավատացյալ լինի, մի քիչ ավելի զսպված կլինի իր քայլերում, ու մի քիչ էլ հայրենասեր: Դա խորհրդանշանական է այդ պատկերի առկայությունը, բայց և շատ կարևոր , այն տաս երեխայից երկուսին  գոնե կհետաքրքրի բուն քրիստոնեական արժեքների մասին, թե ինչու է խաչակնքվել և այլն... Կարծում եմ այս ապստամբությունը արդեն շատ տեղին էր, հաշվի առնելով Եվրոպայի մուսուլմանացման արագ տեմպերը..

----------

Benadad (02.07.2010), Hayazn (02.07.2010), հովարս (04.07.2012)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Սխալ ընթացքով քննարկում:
> Ժողովուրդ ջան, էս օրենքում խոսք չի գնում կրոնական ուսուցման մասին:
> Խոսք  է գնում դպրոցում, դասասենյակում կրոնական սիմվոլ տեղադրելու արգելքի մասին:
> Խոսքը գնում է այն մասին, որ ասենք տնօրենը եթե քրիստոնյա է, իրավունք չունի իր սենյակում խաչ կպցնել (ոչ թե, որ իրավունք չունի քրիստոնեություն քարոզել):
> 
> Նույն կերպ վաղը կարող են արգելել ասենք Մաշտոցի նկար տեղադրել, որտև ինքը քրիստոնյա ա եղել:
> 
> հ.գ. Ինքս համարում եմ արդարացված խաչելություն դնելու արգելքը, թեև  դա որոշակի իրավունքների սահմանափակում է: Բայց միևնույն է դուք լրիվ ուրիշ բան եք քննարկում, որը քննարկվող արգելքի ու դրա դեմ բողոքողների հետ բոլորովին կապ չունի:


Սիրելի Չուկ, ինքս էլ զգացի , որ դուրս եմ գալիս հարցի նեղ ուղղվածության բնույթից, բայց ասելիքս թեմային մոտ էր: 

Թեմայի հեղինակը առաջին տողում գրել է. «Հայաստանը պաշտպանում է դպրոցներում խաչելություն տեղադրելու հայցը»:
 Չգիտեմ, Հայաստանի բոլո՞ր դպրոցներում հիմա քրիստոնեական հավատքին վերաբերող խորհրդանիշներ կան, թե՞ ոչ, բայց ՀՀ սահմանադրության մեջ գրված է՛ որ ՀՀ-ն աշխարհիկ պետություն է: Ինչպես նաև 1948թ հրատարակված «Մարդու իրավունքների հռչակագիրը», որը հետագայում գրեթե բոլոր երկրներն ստորագրեցին ահա թե ինչ է ասում  կրոնական ազատությունների  առումով:



> *Հոդված 9
> Մտքի, խղճի և կրոնի ազատություն
> *
> 1. Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի մտքի, խղճի և կրոնի ազատության իրավունք. այս իրավունքը ներառում է իր կրոնը կամ համոզմունքը փոխելու ազատությունը և դրանք ինչպես միանձնյա, այնպես էլ այլոց հետ համատեղ և հրապարակավ կամ մասնավոր կարգով, քարոզչության, արարողությունների, պաշտամունքի և ծեսերի միջոցով արտահայտելու ազատություն:
> 
> 2. Սեփական կրոնը կամ համոզմունքները դավանելու ազատությունը ենթակա է միայն այնպիսի սահմանափակումների, որոնք սահմանված են օրենքով և անհրաժեշտ են ժողովրդավարական հասարակությունում` ի պաշտպանություն հասարակական անվտանգության, հասարակական կարգի, առողջության կամ բարոյականության կամ այլ անձանց իրավունքների և ազատությունների:


Այս հռչակագրի դրույթներից ելնելով պիտի թույլ տալ, որ դասարանում ինչ կրոնական դավանանքի երեխա կա, բոլորն էլ բերեն ու իրենց հավատքի խորհրդանիշը կպցնեն պատին, կարևոր չէ, դա խա՞չն է, կիսալուսի՞նը, թե՞ Apple ֆիրմայի կծած խնձորը: Ու բոլորը հավասար իրավունքով:
 Կամ էլ սահմանափակումների կետը պիտի կիրառվի, նորից բոլոր կրոնների համար անխտիր:

----------


## Chuk

Արևածագ ջան, մեր մեջ ասած հոդվածի վերնագիրը («Հայաստանը պաշտպանում է դպրոցներում խաչելություն տեղադրելու հայցը ») բավական անհաջող էր, գոնե իմ կարծիքով:
Իսկ յուրաքանչյուրին թույլատրել որ իր դավանանքի խորհրդանիշը բերի ու պատին կպցնի մի կողմից մարդկային ու գեղեցիկ է, մյուս կողմից ավելորդ լարվածություններ ստեղծելու, կոնֆլիկտների, կոմպլեքսների արտահայտման և այլնի երաշխիք  :Smile:  Առնվազն հիմա:

----------

Արևածագ (02.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին չեմ խոսա, որտեւ շատ բան իմ համար անհայտ ա, բայց ասեմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ երկիր ունի պետական կրոն (ասենք` Քրիստոնեություն), ապա նախ եւ առաջ ոչ քրիստոնյաները պիտի հարգեն քրիստոնյաների իրավունքները ու համակերպվեն ցանկացած քրիստոնեական սիմվոլի հետ:

Իսկ եթե պետական կրոն սահմանված չի, ապա ամեն ինչ շատ բարդ ա: Ի վերջո ցանկացած սիմվոլ էլ կարելի ա կրոնականի տակ անց կացնել: Օրինակ` «Դար» ակումբը կրոնական ուղղվածություն չունեցող ֆորում ա, բայց օրինակ էս`  սիմվոլը կարելի ա գտնել բազմաթիվ հայկական եկեղեցիների վրա: Հիմա արդյոք ճի՞շտ կլինի, որ ֆորումի անդամներից մեկը գա ասի, թե ինքը քրիստոնյա չի ու էս սիմվոլը իրա իրավունքները ոտնահարում ա:  :Dntknw: 

Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ ցանկացած դեպքում արգելելը սխալ է, որտեւ սիմվոլը ինքը ոչինչ չի պարտադրում, իսկ արգելելը արդեն պարտադրանքի տարրեր է պարունակում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:37 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:32 ----------




> - Դիրեկտորը պահանջել է, որ բեմում միայն սլավոններ լինեն:


Ցավոք սրտի, ռուսները ռասիստ ու նացիստ մեռնում են, ու ամենացավալին էն ա, որ իրանց հոգեւորականներն էլ էն նացիստ:

----------

Benadad (02.07.2010), Freeman (03.07.2010), հովարս (04.07.2012)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Բոլշևիկները երբ որ մտան Հայաստան առաջին բանը , որ արին եկեղեցիները քանդելն և քահանաներին ծաղրելն էր և այդ ժամանակ էր , որ Ավետիք Իսահակյանը ասաց  
>  «  Ես ձեզ ասում եմ  կգա ոգու սով ,
> պատառի համար կնկնեք ծովեծով »
> Թեև իսահակյանի ասածը իրականացավ սակայն դա դեռևս դաս չեղավ մեզ համար :
> Որևե մի Հայկական դպրոցում լինի դա Հայաստանում թէ այլուր հարկավոր է ոսուցանել Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանանքը որպեսզի հետագայում վկաները , մորմոնները և մնացած բոլոր շեղումները անկարող լինեն մեր ազգը պառակտել :


Հայաստանը հասարակական բաց պետություն է, որևէ կրոն պարտադիր ուսուցանելը անօրինական է եւ անկարելի։ 
Ըստ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության, ցանկացած ոք ունի կրոնի, խղճի, դավանանքի.. ազատություն։ Իրավունք չունենք մարդուն պարտադրել կամ այլ կերպ ստիպել որևէ կրոն դավանել կամ ուսանել…

Ինչ վերաբերում է բուն թեմային, կտրականապես դեմ եմ դպրոցների "կրոնականացմանը"։ Դպրոցը պետք է զերծ լինի ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ կրոնական դրսևորումներից։ 
Ես չեմ ուզում, որ իմ երեխան եւ իմ երեխային շրջապատող երեխաները դպրոցական արիքից սկսած "ուղեղի լվացում" անցնեն։
Բնականաբար, եթե երեխային փոքր տարիքից ներարկես կրոն ու կրոնի սիմվոլիկա, անկախ իր պատկերացումներից, կմտնի մեջ։ Սա ուղղակիորեն բռնություն է մարդու նկատմամբ։ Մարդը պետք է հնարավորություն ունենա բազմակողմանի տեսնել աշխարհը, ոչ թե միայն քրիստոնեական պրիզմայի տակից։

Հ.Գ. Լրից եկեղեցական ոգում մեջ եք. խաչակնքել, խաչ, պատկերներ, ատրիբուտիկա...  Կարևորը արտաքինից ձևացնել հավատ, իսկ ներսում ինչ է՝ կարևոր չի։ 
Ես չէի ուզի, որ երեխաները փոքր տարիքից սովորեին կեղծել։ Եթե հավատում են, թող իրենց սրտից իրենց տանը ամեն ինչ էլ անեն, իսկ եթե չեն հավատում, պարտավոր չեն ձևի համար բոլորի պես խաչակնքել...

----------

Amaru (05.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Skeptic (02.07.2010), Արևածագ (02.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի վերջո ցանկացած սիմվոլ էլ կարելի ա կրոնականի տակ անց կացնել: Օրինակ` «Դար» ակումբը կրոնական ուղղվածություն չունեցող ֆորում ա, բայց օրինակ էս`  սիմվոլը կարելի ա գտնել բազմաթիվ հայկական եկեղեցիների վրա: Հիմա արդյոք ճի՞շտ կլինի, որ ֆորումի անդամներից մեկը գա ասի, թե ինքը քրիստոնյա չի ու էս սիմվոլը իրա իրավունքները ոտնահարում ա:


Ռամշ, չափազանց հեռուն գնացիր, չափազանց շատ ընդհանրացրեցիր: Քո ցույց տված սիմվոլը, խաչը, լուսին, ուրիշ սիմվոլներ տարբեր տեղեր «անմեղ», ոչ պարտադրովի օգտագործելը, ձևավորման մեջ ներառելը լրիվ ուրիշ կատեգորիա ա, թեմայի քննարկման հետ առնչություն չունի:

Եթե ես հիմա ակումբի վերևում խաչ դնեմ ու գրեմ «Հավատա Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ու կփրկվես դու և քո ընտանիքը» դա կլինի պարտադրանք: Ոչ մեկն ինձնից չի կարողանա պահանջել դա հանել, քանի որ սա սայթ ա ու իմ սեփականությունը, ես եմ որոշում նրա ուղղվածությունը, բայց այ շատերը դիզկոնֆորտի պատճառով կլքեին ակումբը, որտև ակումբն իրանց որոշակի կրոնի կուղղորդեր ու կապ չունի դա պետական կրոն ա, թե ինչ ա:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ ցանկացած դեպքում արգելելը սխալ է, որտեւ սիմվոլը ինքը ոչինչ չի պարտադրում, իսկ արգելելը արդեն պարտադրանքի տարրեր է պարունակում:


Ռամ, կարող ես ինձ ասել սա  ինչ է՞ 
իսկ սա՞  

իսկ սա՞ 

Զգում ես, որ սիմվոլները ավելին քան նշանակություն ունեն...  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:53 ----------




> ...շատերը դիսկոմֆորտի պատճառով կլքեին ակումբը, որտև ակումբն իրանց որոշակի կրոնի կուղղորդեր ու կապ չունի դա պետական կրոն ա, թե ինչ ա:


Հավելեմ. պետական դպրոցից դժվար թե հեռու "լքես"...  :Wink:  ստիպված ես սովորել։
Էլ չեմ աում, եթե ամբողջ հանրապետությունում պարտադիր լիներ քրիստնեական ուսմունքը...
ՉԻ կարելի տենց բաներ անել...

----------

Արևածագ (02.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Դեմ եմ միանշանակ: Եղբորս «Կրոնի պատմության» դասագրքերը որ կարդում եմ, էդ գիրքը գրողներին ավելի շատ եմ սկսում չսիրել, քան ադրբեջանի սուտի պատմության գրքերի հեղինակներին: Ձեռքները որ ճար լիներ, անխտիր բոլոր կաթողիկոսներին կկանոնիզացնեին, նույնիսկ @#$%  &+? Պետրոս Գետադարձին...  :Dntknw:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժող, ինձ թվում ա էս մեր թեման չի: Եվրոպացիները կրակն են ընկել մուսուլմանների ձեռը ու էս տիպի հարցեր անընդհատ առաջանում են, մինչև էդ գլխաշորով դպրոց գնալն էր, հետո եսիմ ինչը: Հայաստանն էլ գնացել ա ընգել ա «չուժոյ պախմել»՝ ստորագրել ա: Հա, մի կողմից եթե դպրոցը բազմակրոն ա՝ աշակերտների ու դասատուների տեսանկյունից, երևի պետք ա հնարավորինս ձեռնպահ մնալ տենց բաներից: Մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե շատ ընկնեն մարդու իրավունքների հետևից, վաղը մյուս օրը արաբներն ու թուրքերն են պարտադրելու իրանց լուսին մուսինները գերմանացիներին ու ֆրանսիացիներին, ու ոչ մի մարդու իրավունքների հետևից էլ չեն ընկնելու:

----------

Hayazn (02.07.2010), Արևածագ (02.07.2010)

----------


## Վարպետ

Ցանկացած հանրային վայրում, ուր ազատ է ցանկացած դավանանքի, ռասսայի ու ազգության մարդու (նույնիսկ շեշտեմ` մարդու, ոչ թե հատկապես քաղաքացու) ելումուտը, պիտի ցանկալի չլինի որևէ կրոնական ատրիբուտի վիզուալացումը: Կա այլ տարբերակ ևս` կարա դրվի ասենք, բայց եթե ազդում է վրադ` մի մտի: Բայց այն հանրային վայրերում, ուր այդ ելումուտը պարտադիր է (օրինակ` դպրոցներում), այդ վիզուալիզացիան պիտի արգելվի! Հակառակ դեպքում` պետք է իրավունք տրվի ցանկացած աշակերտի` չմտնել այն դասարան, ուր կա կրոնական ատրիբուտ` ոչ ուսուցողական, այլ հենց բուն նշանակությամբ, ու դա արվի առանց գնահատականի իջեցման կամ կարգապահական տույժի սպառնալիքի կամ հեռանկարի: 
Է~ս ինչ բան ա, արա:

----------

Amaru (05.07.2010), Արևածագ (02.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

> Ժող, ինձ թվում ա էս մեր թեման չի: Եվրոպացիները կրակն են ընկել մուսուլմանների ձեռը ու էս տիպի հարցեր անընդհատ առաջանում են, մինչև էդ գլխաշորով դպրոց գնալն էր, հետո եսիմ ինչը: Հայաստանն էլ գնացել ա ընգել ա «չուժոյ պախմել»՝ ստորագրել ա: Հա, մի կողմից եթե դպրոցը բազմակրոն ա՝ աշակերտների ու դասատուների տեսանկյունից, երևի պետք ա հնարավորինս ձեռնպահ մնալ տենց բաներից: Մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե շատ ընկնեն մարդու իրավունքների հետևից, վաղը մյուս օրը արաբներն ու թուրքերն են պարտադրելու իրանց լուսին մուսինները գերմանացիներին ու ֆրանսիացիներին, ու ոչ մի մարդու իրավունքների հետևից էլ չեն ընկնելու:


Հիմա մեր մոտ մոսուլմանները ակտիվ չեն, բայց կակտիվանան , ինչու սպասենք որ դանակը ոսկորին հասնի, գոնե պետք է դաս քաղենք ուրիշների սխալից,  պատկերացրեք Երևանի կենտրոնում կեսօրին գորգ են փռում ու աղոթք անում, կամ էլ բարձրաձայն մլավում

----------

Benadad (02.07.2010), Freeman (03.07.2010), Hayazn (02.07.2010)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հիմա մեր մոտ մոսուլմանները ակտիվ չեն, բայց կակտիվանան , ինչու սպասենք որ դանակը ոսկորին հասնի, գոնե պետք է դաս քաղենք ուրիշների սխալից,  պատկերացրեք Երևանի կենտրոնում կեսօրին գորգ են փռում ու աղոթք անում, կամ էլ բարձրաձայն մլավում


Հոպա~, սկսվեց... Ներեցեք, իսկ դուք ինչ դեմ բան ունեք մուսուլմանների հանդեպ?

----------

Արևածագ (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ուրիշների սխալը էն ա, որ երեխա ունենալու փոխարեն շուն են պահում, իսկ տնտեսությունը պահելու համար աշխատուժը բերում են այլ երկրներից, մասնավորապես՝ արաբական երկրներ, թուրքիա և այլն: Իրանք էլ էնքան էլ չեն սիրում աշխատել՝ կիսալեգալ էժան աշխատուժը լրիվ ձեռ ա տալի: Այ էդ սխալները պետք ա չկրկնենք, ոչ թե աջ ու ձախ խաչեր կախենք:

----------

Benadad (02.07.2010), Freeman (03.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հիմա մեր մոտ մոսուլմանները ակտիվ չեն, բայց կակտիվանան , ինչու սպասենք որ դանակը ոսկորին հասնի, գոնե պետք է դաս քաղենք ուրիշների սխալից,  պատկերացրեք Երևանի կենտրոնում կեսօրին գորգ են փռում ու աղոթք անում, կամ էլ բարձրաձայն մլավում


Մեր մոտ՞  :Think:  Կակտիվանան՞  :Shok:   լաաավ էլի...  :Cool:  եկեք իրատես լինենք

հ.գ. մի կոնստրուկտիվ առաջարկ էլ ունեմ, եկեք սղտոր–մղտոր էլ կախենք բոլոր հասարակական վայրերում, դպրոցներում, օդանավակայանում...
մարդ ես... մեկ էլ տեսար  ::}:

----------

Amaru (05.07.2010), Ariadna (02.07.2010), Benadad (02.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Skeptic (02.07.2010), Արևածագ (02.07.2010), Ձայնալար (02.07.2010), Վարպետ (02.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դեմ եմ միանշանակ: Եղբորս «Կրոնի պատմության» դասագրքերը որ կարդում եմ, էդ գիրքը գրողներին ավելի շատ եմ սկսում չսիրել, քան ադրբեջանի սուտի պատմության գրքերի հեղինակներին: Ձեռքները որ ճար լիներ, անխտիր բոլոր կաթողիկոսներին կկանոնիզացնեին, նույնիսկ @#$%  &+? Պետրոս Գետադարձին...


Եթե դպրոցների մասին է խոսքը, ուրեմն (եթե այս երկու տարվա մեջ ոչինչ չի փոխվել) դասավանդվում է ոչ թե <<Կրոնի պատմություն>>, այլ <<Հայոց եկեղեցու պատմություն>> առարկան, որն իր բնույթով ավելի շատ պատմական է,քան կրոնական :Wink: 
Իսկ <<Հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն>>-ը դասավանդվում է լոկ այն պատճառով, որ ՀՀ պետական կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն է:




> Ինչ վերաբերում է բուն թեմային, կտրականապես դեմ եմ դպրոցների "կրոնականացմանը"։ Դպրոցը պետք է զերծ լինի ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ կրոնական դրսևորումներից։ 
> Ես չեմ ուզում, որ իմ երեխան եւ իմ երեխային շրջապատող երեխաները դպրոցական արիքից սկսած "ուղեղի լվացում" անցնեն։
> Բնականաբար, եթե երեխային փոքր տարիքից ներարկես կրոն ու կրոնի սիմվոլիկա, անկախ իր պատկերացումներից, կմտնի մեջ։ Սա ուղղակիորեն բռնություն է մարդու նկատմամբ։ Մարդը պետք է հնարավորություն ունենա բազմակողմանի տեսնել աշխարհը, ոչ թե միայն քրիստոնեական պրիզմայի տակից։


Մեր 10-ամյա ուսուցման ժամանակ, դասընթացը ընդհուպ մինչև 10-րդ դասարան ուսուցանվում էր, իսկ 10-րդ դասարանում արդեն երեխան պետք է կարողանա տարբերել թացը չորից, հետևաբար ոչ մի <<ուղեղի լվացման>> մասին էլ այստեղ խոսք լինել չի կարող :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա մեր մոտ մոսուլմանները ակտիվ չեն, բայց կակտիվանան , ինչու սպասենք որ դանակը ոսկորին հասնի, գոնե պետք է դաս քաղենք ուրիշների սխալից,  պատկերացրեք Երևանի կենտրոնում կեսօրին գորգ են փռում ու աղոթք անում, կամ էլ բարձրաձայն մլավում


Նման գրառումներ կարդալուց հետո մտածում եմ, որ գուցե ճիշտ է օրենք մտցնել, որը կհարկադրի դպրոցներում տեղադրել տարբեր կրոնների սիմվոլիկաներ, մասնավորապես մուսուլմանության, որպեսզի աստիճանաբար կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությունը մղվի երկրորդ պլան:

հ.գ. Ինքս ինձ համարում եմ քրիստոնյա, Առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, համարում եմ, որ ճիշտ է, որ քրիստոնեություն ՀՀ-ում պետական կրոն է, ցանկանում եմ, որպեսզի առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդները լինեն գերիշխող ոչ թե ձևականորեն, այլ իրապես: Սակայն նման անհանդուրժողականությամբ ոչ միայն դրան չենք հասնի, այլև կվարվենք նախնադարի մարդու նման:

----------


## Արևածագ

> Ժող, ինձ թվում ա էս մեր թեման չի: Եվրոպացիները կրակն են ընկել մուսուլմանների ձեռը ու էս տիպի հարցեր անընդհատ առաջանում են, մինչև էդ գլխաշորով դպրոց գնալն էր, հետո եսիմ ինչը: Հայաստանն էլ գնացել ա ընգել ա «չուժոյ պախմել»՝ ստորագրել ա: Հա, մի կողմից եթե դպրոցը բազմակրոն ա՝ աշակերտների ու դասատուների տեսանկյունից, երևի պետք ա հնարավորինս ձեռնպահ մնալ տենց բաներից: Մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե շատ ընկնեն մարդու իրավունքների հետևից, վաղը մյուս օրը արաբներն ու թուրքերն են պարտադրելու իրանց լուսին մուսինները գերմանացիներին ու ֆրանսիացիներին, ու ոչ մի մարդու իրավունքների հետևից էլ չեն ընկնելու:


Ես էլ այն կարծիքին եմ, որ հարցն առաջին հերթին աշխարհաքաղաքական նշանակություն ունի: Իսլամական աշխարհը ձգտում է  ընդլայնել «ազդեցության գոտիները» և այդ պատճառով ձեռքերը ծալած չի նստել: Չնայած նրան, որ հենց քրիստոնեությունն է իր անփառունակ խաչակրաց արշավանքների միջոցով օրինակ տվել, ինչպես կարելի է տանել սեփական հավատը ուրիշների վզին փաթաթելու:
 Հետաքրքիր է, ի՞նչ դիրք կբռնի Եւրոպան, որն իբր դավանում է «մարդու խղճի ազատության մասին» սկզբունքը, բայց միաժամանակ ամեն ինչ անում է մուսուլմաններից պաշտպանվելու համար՝ ներառյալ Անգլիայում նոր մզկիթների շինարարության արգելքն ու ինչու՞ ոչ, Ֆրանսիայում Հայերի ցեղասպանությունը հերքելու  անթուլատրելիության մասին օրենքը:
 Համաձայնեմ Ձայնալարին. երևի եւրոպական դատարանը մի խառնիճաղանջ, պարզ ու անհասկանալի բան կորոշի, որն իվերջո կպաշտպանի եւրոպացիների՝ իմա՝ քրիստոնյաների գերակա դիրքը Արևմուտքում:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ <<Հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն>>-ը դասավանդվում է լոկ այն պատճառով, որ ՀՀ պետական կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն է:


 ՀՀ-ն պետական կրոն չունի: Պարզապես Սահմանադրության համաձայն  "Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ճանաչում է Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու պատմական առաքելությունը հայ ժողովրդի հոգեւոր կյանքում, ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման եւ ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում:"

----------

Amaru (05.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ՀՀ-ն պետական կրոն չունի: Պարզապես Սահմանադրության համաձայն  "Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ճանաչում է Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու պատմական առաքելությունը հայ ժողովրդի հոգեւոր կյանքում, ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման եւ ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում:"


Հենց այդ պատմական առաքելության մասին էր խոսքը :Wink: 
Դպրոցական տարիքում կրոնական առարկան դրված է ավելի շատ պատմական հիմքի վրա, իսկ արդեն ԲՈՒՀ-երում դասավանդվում է <<Կրոնների պատմություն>> առարկան, որում խոսվում է ոչ միայն քրիստոնեության մասին :Wink:

----------

REAL_ist (02.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, չափազանց հեռուն գնացիր, չափազանց շատ ընդհանրացրեցիր: Քո ցույց տված սիմվոլը, խաչը, լուսին, ուրիշ սիմվոլներ տարբեր տեղեր «անմեղ», ոչ պարտադրովի օգտագործելը, ձևավորման մեջ ներառելը լրիվ ուրիշ կատեգորիա ա, թեմայի քննարկման հետ առնչություն չունի:
> 
> Եթե ես հիմա ակումբի վերևում խաչ դնեմ ու գրեմ «Հավատա Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ու կփրկվես դու և քո ընտանիքը» դա կլինի պարտադրանք: Ոչ մեկն ինձնից չի կարողանա պահանջել դա հանել, քանի որ սա սայթ ա ու իմ սեփականությունը, ես եմ որոշում նրա ուղղվածությունը, բայց այ շատերը դիզկոնֆորտի պատճառով կլքեին ակումբը, որտև ակումբն իրանց որոշակի կրոնի կուղղորդեր ու կապ չունի դա պետական կրոն ա, թե ինչ ա:


Չուկ, ես ասում եմ միայն սիմվոլ դնելու մասին, ոչ թե տակը գրելու «Հավատա մավատա»:
Լավ, սենց հարցս դնեմ, ո՞նց ա որոշվում էդ սահմանը չեզոք սիմվոլի ու կրոնական սիմվոլի միջեւ: Նույն խաչը կարա մի դեպքում լինի շտապ օգնության նշան, կամ Ռամշտայն խմբի լոգոտիպ, մյուս դեպքում լինի կրոնական:
Ելնելով այն փաստից, որ ամենահին խաչերը հայերի մոտ եղել են հավասարաթեւ, հայաստանի ոչ քրիստոնյաները կարող են պահանջել հանել այդ հավասարաթեւ խաչը շտապ օգնության մեքենաների վրայից:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Գիտեմ, որ ծայրահեղացնում եմ, պարզապես ուզում եմ ցույց տալ, որ հստակ սահմաններ դները դժվար է:  :Smile: 




> Ռամ, կարող ես ինձ ասել սա  ինչ է՞ 
> իսկ սա՞  
> 
> իսկ սա՞ 
> 
> Զգում ես, որ սիմվոլները ավելին քան նշանակություն ունեն...


Առաջինը տիեզերքի ծաղրանկար է, որտեւ աստղը չի կարող լուսնի մեջից երեւալ:
Երկրորդը հայկական եկեղեցիների վրա հանդիպող սիմվոլ է:
Երրորդը արաբերեն գրություն է, հայելային շրջված, որը թարգմանվում է «Չկա Մուհամեդ, չկա Մեքքա»:  :Tongue:

----------

Freeman (03.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ես հարցը դնում եմ ոչ թե, որ ով կնեղանա կամ կճնշվի դրանից այլ ինչքանով է կրոնը էական մարդու կրթության մեջ… դպրոցում սովորում ենք մաթեմատիկա, կենսաբանություն, ֆիզիկա, քիմիա, լեզուներ, պատմություն (համաշխարհային և ազգային) ֆիզկուլտուրա և այլն… հիմա ի՞նչ կապ ունի խաչելությունը կամ մարյամ աստվածածինի նկարը այս ամենի հետ… ինչ կապ ունի տերունական աղոթքը… էլ չասեմ որ շատ բաներ կրոնն ընդունում է առանց քննարկելու, մինչդեռ դպրոցի իմաստը կայանում է քննարկման մեջ… կրոնի տեղը դպրոցը չէ, այդպիսով այն կվերածվի մադրասաների կամ հրեական կրոնոնական դպրոցների որտեղից մարդիկ դուրս են գալիս հաշմանդամ կրթությամբ… 

մի բան էլ, քրիստոնեությունը Հայաստանի պետական կրոնը չի, եթե տենց լիներ Հայաստանում կլիներ թեոկրատիա, բայց Հայաստանում այսօր կրիպտոկրատիա է որը թեոկրատիայի տեսակ է, կամ հակառակը

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Ինձ թվում է սահմանադրության այդ կետը խղճի, մտքի և այլնի ազատությունը հարիր չէ կիրառել այս թեմայի շրջանակներում: Ինչո՞ւ հենց հարցը գնում է կրոնի մասին, պարտադիր մեջբերվում է Սահամադրության այս հոդվածը: Ինչո՞ւ չի խոսվում, ասենք թե, մաթեմատիկայի, ֆիզիկայի, և այլ առարկաների դեպքում: Ինձ թվում է կրոն ուսուցանելով ոչ մի պարտադրանք էլ չի առաջանում: Վերջապես բոլորն էլ դպրոցն ավարտելիս իրենք են ընտրում թե ինչ հետագա մասնագիությամբ շարժվեն: Կրոնի դեպքում էլ ինչ կրոնի դավանեն և այլն: Հետո՞ ինչ եթե ֆիզիկան, մաթեմատիկամ, հայերենը երեխային դուր չեն գալիս 10 տարիների ընթացքում: Իսկ եթե հարցննեք, ապա ինչու չի այլնտրանքային կրոնական ուղղվածություն դասավանդվում այդ դեպքում: Ապա լինում են շատ դեպքեր երբ երեխային 10 և ավելի տարիների ըթնացքում չի դասավանդվում ֆրանսերենը, բայց ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելու համար նախապատվությունը տալիս է Ֆրանսերենի մասնագետ դառնալուն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվում է սահմանադրության այդ կետը խղճի, մտքի և այլնի ազատությունը հարիր չէ կիրառել այս թեմայի շրջանակներում: Ինչո՞ւ հենց հարցը գնում է կրոնի մասին, պարտադիր մեջբերվում է Սահամադրության այս հոդվածը: Ինչո՞ւ չի խոսվում, ասենք թե, մաթեմատիկայի, ֆիզիկայի, և այլ առարկաների դեպքում: Ինձ թվում է կրոն ուսուցանելով ոչ մի պարտադրանք էլ չի առաջանում: Վերջապես բոլորն էլ դպրոցն ավարտելիս իրենք են ընտրում թե ինչ հետագա մասնագիությամբ շարժվեն: Կրոնի դեպքում էլ ինչ կրոնի դավանեն և այլն: Հետո՞ ինչ եթե ֆիզիկան, մաթեմատիկամ, հայերենը երեխային դուր չեն գալիս 10 տարիների ընթացքում: Իսկ եթե հարցննեք, ապա ինչու չի այլնտրանքային կրոնական ուղղվածություն դասավանդվում այդ դեպքում: Ապա լինում են շատ դեպքեր երբ երեխային 10 և ավելի տարիների ըթնացքում չի դասավանդվում ֆրանսերենը, բայց ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելու համար նախապատվությունը տալիս է Ֆրանսերենի մասնագետ դառնալուն:


հանրակրթական առարկաներն ունեն կիրառական բնույթ և այդ տեսակետից պարտադիր են, իսկ կրոնը չունի, այն զուտ մարդու անձնական խնդիրն է թե ինչ կրոն կդավանի… և կամ ընդհանրապես կդավանի թե ոչ… դպրոց ավարտելը պարտադիր է և նրա առարկաների մինիմալ իմացությունը ևս… իսկ կրոնը ոչ…

----------

Amaru (05.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Ուլուանա (03.07.2010)

----------


## Benadad

ուրեմն կարդալով ձեր գրառոււմները, ու մտածում եմ, որ եթե եդքան ազատասեր ու «ժողովրդավարական» երկիր ենք, ապա  մի ժ տարի հետո, օրինակ Մայր Աթոռի հարևանությամաբ մի մզկիթ կկառուցեն, ու խոսկի առավորտյան ժամերգությանը Մայր Աթողի զանգերի հետ համատեղ մուսուլմանը ելնի աշտարակ ու ճվռդա, ինչքան է դա հայերին սազական,
իսկ ինչ հարցը մնում է դպրոցներում Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու պատմությանը, այը ոչ թե վարդապետությանը, որը դասացանդվում է ամենաբարձր դպրոցական դասարաններում, և աշակերտը արդեն կարողանում է որոշի, թե այդ դասը սովորի լոկ գնահատականի համար, թե սովորի, որ դա իր եկեղեցու վարդապեւթյունն է և նա հավատալու է դրան թե ոչ,
իսկ դպրոցներում կամ այլ պետական հաստատություններում , հույսով եմ բոլորդ էլ նկատած կլինեքք//խոսքս Հայաստանի մասին է// դտօրենի աշխատասենյակում կամ հաստատության մուտքի մոտ կախված է ՀՀ նախագահի նկարը՝ օրհներգով,//ձախ կողմը// և ՆՍՕՏՏ Գարեգին Բ Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոի նկարը՝ տերունական աղոթքով, է ուրեմն դրանով «ոտնահարվավ» են խեղճ մարդկանց իրավունքները, որոնք խոսքի Հայրապետին չեն հարգում, 
կամ եթե դպրոցը լինի հոսքային ու դաասենյականյին, ու պիտի գնան եկեղեցու պատմության դասասենյակ, //Հայաստանում// կարողա Աստվածաշնչի կամ Խաչի փոխարեն Պյութագորասի թեորեմի կամ էլ Նյուտոնի օրենքները պիտի կախեն, որպես  դիդակտիկ՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞
*մի ընկեք օտար բարքերի հետևից*

----------

Freeman (03.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Բա ու՞մ հետևից ընկնենք Benadad ջան, հո քո հետևից չե՞նք ընկնելու: Բայց եթե ուզում ես, խնդիր չկա: Ընկնեմ.

*Մոդերատորական. Մի՛ գոռա, ասել է թե անիմաստ մեծ տառերով գրառումներ մի՛ արա: Գրառումդ խմբագրվում է, անհարկի մեծ տառերը փոքրացվում:*

----------


## Benadad

համենայն դեպս մենք ունենք մեր արժեհահամակարգը, հայկականը, զգայինը, այլ ոչ թե եվրոպական պ.... , անպարո, հակամարդկային, որոնք քաղարկված ժողովրդավարության քողի տակ, անանում են ամենա հակաժողովրդավարական քայլերը :Angry2: , դու կհասկանաս թե ես ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ, չե որ դու շաաաաատ ուշադիր ես

----------

Freeman (03.07.2010), Չամիչ (03.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> համենայն դեպս մենք ունենք մեր արժեհահամակարգը, հայկականը, զգայինը, այլ ոչ թե եվրոպական պ.... , անպարո, հակամարդկային, որոնք քաղարկված ժողովրդավարության քողի տակ, անանում են ամենա հակաժողովրդավարական քայլերը, դու կհասկանաս թե ես ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ, չե որ դու շաաաաատ ուշադիր ես


Բենադադ ջան, եղբայր, մինչև քո մտնելը բովանդակային քննարկում էր գնում, արի զգայականի վրա չփոխենք: Եղբայրական խնդրանք:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Mephistopheles (02.07.2010), Skeptic (03.07.2010), Tig (03.07.2010), Yellow Raven (02.07.2010), յոգի (04.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ուրեմն կարդալով ձեր գրառոււմները, ու մտածում եմ, որ եթե եդքան ազատասեր ու «ժողովրդավարական» երկիր ենք, ապա  մի ժ տարի հետո, օրինակ Մայր Աթոռի հարևանությամաբ մի մզկիթ կկառուցեն, ու խոսկի առավորտյան ժամերգությանը Մայր Աթողի զանգերի հետ համատեղ մուսուլմանը ելնի աշտարակ ու ճվռդա, ինչքան է դա հայերին սազական,
> իսկ ինչ հարցը մնում է դպրոցներում Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու պատմությանը, այը ոչ թե վարդապետությանը, որը դասացանդվում է ամենաբարձր դպրոցական դասարաններում, և աշակերտը արդեն կարողանում է որոշի, թե այդ դասը սովորի լոկ գնահատականի համար, թե սովորի, որ դա իր եկեղեցու վարդապեւթյունն է և նա հավատալու է դրան թե ոչ,
> իսկ դպրոցներում կամ այլ պետական հաստատություններում , հույսով եմ բոլորդ էլ նկատած կլինեքք//խոսքս Հայաստանի մասին է// դտօրենի աշխատասենյակում կամ հաստատության մուտքի մոտ կախված է ՀՀ նախագահի նկարը՝ օրհներգով,//ձախ կողմը// և ՆՍՕՏՏ Գարեգին Բ Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոի նկարը՝ տերունական աղոթքով, է ուրեմն դրանով «ոտնահարվավ» են խեղճ մարդկանց իրավունքները, որոնք խոսքի Հայրապետին չեն հարգում, 
> կամ եթե դպրոցը լինի հոսքային ու դաասենյականյին, ու պիտի գնան եկեղեցու պատմության դասասենյակ, //Հայաստանում// կարողա Աստվածաշնչի կամ Խաչի փոխարեն Պյութագորասի թեորեմի կամ էլ Նյուտոնի օրենքները պիտի կախեն, որպես  դիդակտիկ՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞
> *մի ընկեք օտար բարքերի հետևից*


ապեր, բարդ բան չենք ասում… ասում ենք ով ուզում ա աղոթի թող գնա եկեղեցի կամ իրա տուն ու ինչքան ուզում ա աղոթի… դպրոցում դաս են սովորում, մաթեմ, ֆիզիկա… բան… իսկ եկեղեցու պատմությունը դա հայ ժողովրդի պատմության մասն է կազմում, դա առանձին առարկա չի

ի դեպ քրիստոնեությունն ինքնին օտարածին է ու Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչն էլ պարսիկ Անակի որդին…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Tig (03.07.2010), յոգի (04.07.2010), Ուլուանա (03.07.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Բենադադ ջան, եղբայր, մինչև քո մտնելը բովանդակային քննարկում էր գնում, արի զգայականի վրա չփոխենք: Եղբայրական խնդրանք:


Είναι καλά 
դե ուզում եի հունարեն մեջբերեյի `լավ

----------


## Vook

Որևե հավատամքի սիմվոլ (_տվյալ դեպքում խաչելությանը վերաբերվող_)  արգելելուց առաջ,  նախ պետք է արգելվեն  այսպես կոչված նեանդերթալցիների ու ավստրալոպիտեկների հավատամքի սիմվոլները։Քանի որ գիտության քողի տակ ըստ էության ներկայացվում է սուտ գիտություն։Սա ուղակի որոշ կենսաբանների հավատամքն ու աղանդն է՝ ուրիշ ոչինչ։

----------

Freeman (03.07.2010), յոգի (04.07.2010), Չամիչ (03.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Որևե հավատամքի սիմվոլ (_տվյալ դեպքում խաչելությանը վերաբերվող_)  արգելելուց առաջ,  նախ պետք է արգելվեն  այսպես կոչված նեանդերթալցիների ու ավստրալոպիտեկների հավատամքի սիմվոլները։Քանի որ գիտության քողի տակ ըստ էության ներկայացվում է սուտ գիտություն։Սա ուղակի որոշ կենսաբանների հավատամքն ու աղանդն է՝ ուրիշ ոչինչ։


Լավ ես  ասում էլի հո զոռով  չի, ես էի  ուզում ասել դու ասիր:

----------

Freeman (03.07.2010), Vook (03.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Որևե հավատամքի սիմվոլ (_տվյալ դեպքում խաչելությանը վերաբերվող_)  արգելելուց առաջ,  նախ պետք է արգելվեն  այսպես կոչված նեանդերթալցիների ու ավստրալոպիտեկների հավատամքի սիմվոլները։Քանի որ գիտության քողի տակ ըստ էության ներկայացվում է սուտ գիտություն։Սա ուղակի որոշ կենսաբանների հավատամքն ու աղանդն է՝ ուրիշ ոչինչ։


Քո կարծիքով աշխարհում /մասնավորապես` քրիստոնեական/ ովքե՞ր են ավելի շատ` հավատացյալ-կրեցիոնիստները, թե՞ աթեիստ-էվոլյուցիոնիստները: Պատասխանն ակնհայտ ա` հավատացյալ-կրեացիոնիստները: Էդ դեպքում, կրկնվեմ, ինչի՞ ա Եվրոպայի Խորհուրդը ընդունել որոշում` կրթության ոլորտում կրեացիոնիզմի վտանգավորության մասին /*ռուսերեն*, *անգլերեն*` պաշտոնական սայթում/: Թե՞ «որոշ կենսաբաններ» /կարդա` ցնդած պրոֆեսորներ/ էնքան խորամանկ ու ամբիցիոզ գտնվեցին, որ Եվրոպայի քաղաքական գործիչներին իրանց կողմը թեքեցին:  :Crazy: 
Ողջ աշխարհը /էդ թվում` կրեացիոնիստական թեոկրատիայի հայրենիքն ու վերջին հանգրվանը` ԱՄՆ-ն/, թեկուզ` դանդաղ քայլերով, շարժվում ա դեպի սեկուլյարիզացիա, իսկ էստեղ ոմանք առաջարկում են Ձմեռ Պապիին ու Լենին պապիին քննարկել օբյեկտիվ իրականության նույն հարթության մեջ...  :Dntknw:

----------

Amaru (05.07.2010), Chilly (06.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Mephistopheles (03.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (03.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> ուրեմն կարդալով ձեր գրառոււմները, ու մտածում եմ, որ եթե եդքան ազատասեր ու «ժողովրդավարական» երկիր ենք, ապա  մի ժ տարի հետո, օրինակ Մայր Աթոռի հարևանությամաբ մի մզկիթ կկառուցեն, ու խոսկի առավորտյան ժամերգությանը Մայր Աթողի զանգերի հետ համատեղ մուսուլմանը ելնի աշտարակ ու ճվռդա, ինչքան է դա հայերին սազական


Արդեն կառուցում են, չե՞ս տեսել: Հենց որ էն գլխավոր` հյուսիսային մուտքից մտնում ես Մայր Աթոռի տարածք, անմիջապես ձախի վրա մի հատ մզկիթ ա, ճարտարապետն էլ, կարծեմ Ջիմ Թորոսյանն ա: Իհարկե վերջում անունը կդնեն եկեղեցի, բայց ինքը մզկիթ ա:  :Smile: 
 :Bad: 




> հանրակրթական առարկաներն ունեն կիրառական բնույթ և այդ տեսակետից պարտադիր են, իսկ կրոնը չունի, այն զուտ մարդու անձնական խնդիրն է թե ինչ կրոն կդավանի… և կամ ընդհանրապես կդավանի թե ոչ… դպրոց ավարտելը պարտադիր է և նրա առարկաների մինիմալ իմացությունը ևս… իսկ կրոնը ոչ…


Բայց մինչեւ հիմա սիմվոլների մասին էր խոսվում չէ՞, ու խոսք չկար մարդկանց պարտադիր քրիստոնեական ուսուցման մասին:  :Think:  Կամ ո՞ր օրվանից դպրոցում քրիստոնեական սիմվոլ տեղադրելը դառավ քրիստոնեության պարտադրանք:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արդեն կառուցում են, չե՞ս տեսել: Հենց որ էն գլխավոր` հյուսիսային մուտքից մտնում ես Մայր Աթոռի տարածք, անմիջապես ձախի վրա մի հատ մզկիթ ա, ճարտարապետն էլ, կարծեմ Ջիմ Թորոսյանն ա: Իհարկե վերջում անունը կդնեն եկեղեցի, բայց ինքը մզկիթ ա: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Բայց մինչեւ հիմա սիմվոլների մասին էր խոսվում չէ՞, ու խոսք չկար մարդկանց պարտադիր քրիստոնեական ուսուցման մասին:  Կամ ո՞ր օրվանից դպրոցում քրիստոնեական սիմվոլ տեղադրելը դառավ քրիստոնեության պարտադրանք:


ապեր, սիմվոլը հենց ընենց չեն դնում, ու էսօր խոսքը նաև կրոնի/եկեեղեցու պատմության մասին էլ է…տերտերն ասաց ազատությունով … էն օրվանից որ էդ սիմվոլը մտավ դպրոց այն դառնում է «պարտադիր» … չի կարա տենց բան լինի … առանց դրա էլ մի եսիմ ինչ կրթական համակարգ չունենք

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> .......Ինձ թվում է կրոն ուսուցանելով ոչ մի պարտադրանք էլ չի առաջանում:


Ինչպես կարող է չառաջանալ  :Smile:  Որպեսզի ավարտի դասարանը պետք է  առնվազն 3 գնահատականը ստանա, իսկ դրա համար պետք է սովորի առարկան: Եթե մարդը չի հավատում նրան, ինչ ստիպում են քննության, կամ դպրոցն ավարտելու համար սովորել... Ուղղակի մտավոր բռնաբարություն է: Վերջիվերջո, մարդը պարտավոր չէ հավատալ աստծու, որևէ աստծու: Ընդհանրապես,  կրոնը, ցանկացած կրոնը, իրավունք չունի դպրոց մտլեու: 




> Վերջապես բոլորն էլ դպրոցն ավարտելիս իրենք են ընտրում թե ինչ հետագա մասնագիությամբ շարժվեն: Կրոնի դեպքում էլ ինչ կրոնի դավանեն և այլն: Հետո՞ ինչ եթե ֆիզիկան, մաթեմատիկամ, հայերենը երեխային դուր չեն գալիս 10 տարիների ընթացքում: Իսկ եթե հարցննեք, ապա ինչու չի այլնտրանքային կրոնական ուղղվածություն դասավանդվում այդ դեպքում: Ապա լինում են շատ դեպքեր երբ երեխային 10 և ավելի տարիների ըթնացքում չի դասավանդվում ֆրանսերենը, բայց ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելու համար նախապատվությունը տալիս է Ֆրանսերենի մասնագետ դառնալուն:


Jundai ջան, լրիվ տարբեր բան է:  Այնպիսի հարց չի առաջանում, թե դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո մուսուլման ես դառնալու, քրիստոնյա, թե Դաոյի հետևորդ: Կրոնը պարտադիր երևույթ չի մարդու կյանքում, ամեն մարդ իր չափով է ընտրում՝ որքանով ընդգրկվել կրոնի մեջ: Երբ դու դպրոցում ֆիզիկա ես անցնում, կամ մաթեմատիկա, դպռոցին եւ պետությանը եւ եկեղեցուն մեծ հաշվով մեկ է, թե դու քիմիայի, ֆիզիկայի մասնագետ կդառնաս, թե իրավաբան... Այս դեպքում այլ բան է:  Ես նույնիսկ կհավասառացնեի դպռոցում կրոն դասավանդելը ՀՈԳԵՈՐՍՈՒԹՅԱՆ: Դա մաքուր փորձ է "որսալ" անմեղ, անփորձ, չկողմնորոշված, չկայացած մանկական հոգիները եւ նրանց կապել եկեղեցուն: Կառծում եմ, ամբողջի կազմակեռպիչը եկեղեցին է, ու նպատակ է ետապնդում մարդկանց "զոմբիացնել", պատկերացրեք, եթե բոլորը փոքր տարիքից հավատացյալ դառնան, նախ եկեղեցին ավելի շատ հաճախորդ կունենա, մյուս կողմից էլ՝ եթե ուզենեան հանրային բարիք ոչնչացնել, օրինակ՝ Կինոմոսկվայի ամարային դահլիճչը, բողոքող չի լինի բոլորը զոմբիների նման կասեն "Քանդեեե՜լ, քանդեեե՜լ"...  :Crazy:   Այդպես շարունակվի, կարող է տասանորդն էլ վերականգնվի  ::}:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Mephistopheles (04.07.2010), Skeptic (03.07.2010), Արևածագ (04.07.2010), Ուլուանա (03.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես կտրականպես դեմ եմ այդ օրենքին,դա դեմ է մարդու ազատություններին,դա ուղղակի ֆաշիզմ է,ինչպես կարելի է նման օրենք ընդունել,այդ տարիքում երեխաների օրգանիզմը դեռ ձեւաորված չէ ու կարող է բերել տարբեր հոգեկան շեղումների,ինչպես կարելի է մարդուն ստիպել անել այն ինչը դեմ է նրա սկզբունքներին,դա կբերի միայն անհանդուրժողականության ու ատելություն կսերմանի,այս օրենքը մեզ տանում է միջնադար ու կրկին ուզում են սկսել որսը թվացյալ վհուկների դեմ,այդ օրենքը բացի վատից լավ բան չի կարող տալ մարդուն ու կարծում եմ կավելանա աթեիստների թիվը,քանի որ եթե մարդուն մի բան ես ստիպում ինքը անում է հակառակը,կամ այդ ով իրավունք ունի մեր փոխարեն ինչ որ բան որոշի ու դա իրականցնի,չէ որ նրանք նույնպես մահկանացու են,մեզ լրիվ դրել են ոչխարների հոտի տեղ իրենք էլ իրենց հովիվ են զգում,*չի կարելի ամոթ է* :Angry2:  :Bad:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.07.2010), Skeptic (03.07.2010), Արևածագ (04.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (03.07.2010)

----------


## Lion

Հիշեք էս օրը - կգա մի օր, որ Հռոմի պապին էլ կաքսորեն Հռոմից, քանի որ. "այդ քաղաքում ապրում են շատ մարդիկ, որոնք կաթոլիկ չեն": Եվրոպան ինքն իրա ձեռքը կրակնա ընկել...

Հ.Գ. Իսկ Մեծ Բրիտանիայում արդեն արգելել են Վինի-Թուխի միջի խոզուկին ցուցափեղկերում դնել - տեսք-տեսեք, դա մուսուլմանների կրոնական զգացումները վիրավորում է...

----------

Monk (03.07.2010), յոգի (04.07.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Արդեն կառուցում են, չե՞ս տեսել: Հենց որ էն գլխավոր` հյուսիսային մուտքից մտնում ես Մայր Աթոռի տարածք, անմիջապես ձախի վրա մի հատ մզկիթ ա, ճարտարապետն էլ, կարծեմ Ջիմ Թորոսյանն ա: Իհարկե վերջում անունը կդնեն եկեղեցի, բայց ինքը մզկիթ ա:


բայց եթե քեզ ասեմ , որ դա էկումնենիզի հետևանք է, վայ կներեք մեր ակումբցիները դա լրիվ լավ բան են համարում, 
նաև աեմ , որ Հաղարծինի եկեղեցին վերականգնում է արաբ շեյխը., լավ դա ուրիշ թեմա է,

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> բայց եթե քեզ ասեմ , որ դա էկումնենիզի հետևանք է, վայ կներեք մեր ակումբցիները դա լրիվ լավ բան են համարում, 
> նաև աեմ , որ Հաղարծինի եկեղեցին վերականգնում է արաբ շեյխը., լավ դա ուրիշ թեմա է,


Առավել եւս...Դա էլ հո ակումբցիները չեն անում... եթե եկեղեցին նման ձևով է իր գործերը կազմակերպում, պետք չի, որ նրանց վստահենք մեր երեխաների ուղեղները

----------

Amaru (05.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Mephistopheles (04.07.2010), Skeptic (03.07.2010), Արևածագ (04.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են անձնական հարթության լինելու ու վիրավորական ձևակերպումներ պարունակելու համար:  Vook-ն ու Mephistopheles-ը ստացել են զգուշացում, որ նման ոճը կրկնելու դեպքում ժամանակավոր կարգելափակվեն:*

----------

Monk (04.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> նաև աեմ , որ Հաղարծինի եկեղեցին վերականգնում է արաբ շեյխը., լավ դա ուրիշ թեմա է,


Գիտեմ, ու 1000 ամոթ մեզ, ու փառք ու պատիվ էդ արաբին, ինքը մեզնից 1000 անգամ ավելի քրիստոնյա ա:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (04.07.2010), Mephistopheles (04.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիշեք էս օրը - կգա մի օր, որ Հռոմի պապին էլ կաքսորեն Հռոմից, քանի որ. "այդ քաղաքում ապրում են շատ մարդիկ, որոնք կաթոլիկ չեն": Եվրոպան ինքն իրա ձեռքը կրակնա ընկել...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իսկ Մեծ Բրիտանիայում արդեն արգելել են Վինի-Թուխի միջի խոզուկին ցուցափեղկերում դնել - տեսք-տեսեք, դա մուսուլմանների կրոնական զգացումները վիրավորում է...


Հատկապեես Հռոմի Պապին վաղուց պտի վռնդած լինեին ու բանտարկած, բոլոր իրենց անմարդկային արարքների ու մանկապղծության համար… Եվրոպան կրակն ա ընկել դրանց ձեռը

----------

Magic-Mushroom (04.07.2010), յոգի (04.07.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Առավել եւս...Դա էլ հո ակումբցիները չեն անում... եթե եկեղեցին նման ձևով է իր գործերը կազմակերպում, պետք չի, որ նրանց վստահենք մեր երեխաների ուղեղները


Չէ, էդ մե հարցով քեզ հետ պիտի չրհամաձայնեմ, մեր մոտ Գյումրիում, ավելի ճիշտ մեր երիտասարդաց միությունում//Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու Գյուրու երիտասարդաց/ուսանողաց միություն, ՀԱԵԳՈՒՄ//, մենք մեր առջև նպատակ ենք դրել, ստեղծել այնպիսի մի հասարակությունը, որը հիմնված կլինի քրիստոնեական արժեքների վրա, այ դա է ճիշտը, իսկ եթե բուն թեմային անցնեմ,ապա կասեմ, արգելեք եկեղեցու զանգերի տալը, չէ որ դա այլադավաններևի խղճի ազատության ոտնահարում է, // ամոթ է, ամոթ// նախ եդ ուրիշը ինչի է ընկե եվրոպական բարքերի հետևից , որ միադմ էլ իրա հայրենիքում, իրա ազգային եկեղեցոին իրան հալածի, և նման բաներ, ժողովուրդ հայ ենք, հայ ել մնացեք, մի փորձեք նմանվել եվրոպական «քաղաքակիրթ » պատություններին, դա սատանայի պետությունն է , ինչպես միշտ հայերս սիրում ենք ուրիշների կատարած գործերով «ուրախանալ» ու կիրառել, և որը մեզ միշտ էլ վնասել է , և հիմա էլ է վնասելու

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:34 ----------




> Գիտեմ, ու 1000 ամոթ մեզ, ու փառք ու պատիվ էդ արաբին, ինքը մեզնից 1000 անգամ ավելի քրիստոնյա ա:


հմմմ, հազար ամոթ կառավարությանը, ոչ թե հասարակ հավատացյալ ժողովրդին,իսկ եդ կապ չունի արաբ շեյխի 1000 անգամ ավել քրիստոնեա լինելու հետ, այլ ուղղակի դա էկումնեիզի հետևանք է, կամ այլ կերպ ասած ՝ գլոբալիզացիայի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, էդ մե հարցով քեզ հետ պիտի չրհամաձայնեմ, մեր մոտ Գյումրիում, ավելի ճիշտ մեր երիտասարդաց միությունում//Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու Գյուրու երիտասարդաց/ուսանողաց միություն, ՀԱԵԳՈՒՄ//, մենք մեր առջև նպատակ ենք դրել, ստեղծել այնպիսի մի հասարակությունը, *որը հիմնված կլինի քրիստոնեական արժեքների վրա*, այ դա է ճիշտը, իսկ եթե բուն թեմային անցնեմ,ապա կասեմ, արգելեք եկեղեցու զանգերի տալը, չէ որ դա այլադավաններևի խղճի ազատության ոտնահարում է, // ամոթ է, ամոթ// նախ եդ ուրիշը ինչի է ընկե եվրոպական բարքերի հետևից , որ միադմ էլ իրա հայրենիքում, իրա ազգային եկեղեցոին իրան հալածի, և նման բաներ, ժողովուրդ հայ ենք, հայ ել մնացեք, մի փորձեք նմանվել եվրոպական «քաղաքակիրթ » պատություններին, դա սատանայի պետությունն է , ինչպես միշտ հայերս սիրում ենք ուրիշների կատարած գործերով «ուրախանալ» ու կիրառել, և որը մեզ միշտ էլ վնասել է , և հիմա էլ է վնասելու
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:34 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> հմմմ, հազար ամոթ կառավարությանը, ոչ թե հասարակ հավատացյալ ժողովրդին,իսկ եդ կապ չունի արաբ շեյխի 1000 անգամ ավել քրիստոնեա լինելու հետ, այլ ուղղակի դա էկումնեիզի հետևանք է, կամ այլ *կերպ ասած ՝ գլոբալիզացիայի*


Ապեր, կարա՞ս մի երկու տողով նկարագրես քրիստոնեական արժեքները… ինչո՞վ են դրանք տարբերվում ընդհանրապես մարդկային արժեքներից… Benadad ջան, մենք եկեղեցուն դեմ չենք և ոչ էլ դեմ ենք մեր հավատացյալ ժողովրդին ուղղակի ուզում ենք որ կրոնը և եկեղացին հանրային կրթական համակարգից դուրս լինեն… ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես որ գիտությունը չխառնվի եկեղեցու և կրոնի գործերին… եվրոպան ստեղ կապ չունի… ու սա այլադավան կամ աթեիստի հետ կապ չունի մեր պարագայում… տես եկեղեցին որոշել էր Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի ամառային դահլիճը քանդել ու տեղը եկեղեցի կառուցել, տեսա՞ր ինչ հակակրանք առաջացավ ժողովրդի մոտ… նույնն էլկրթական համակարգն ա…

… Benadad ջան, իսկ չի լինի՞ որ ՀԱԵ ոչ թե նոր եկեղեցի կառուցի այլ հները վերականգնի, դրանով էլ Հայ մշակույթին ու ճարտարապետությանը աջակցած կլինի ու շեյխն էլ իզուր լավամարդ չի լինի…

----------

Chuk (04.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (04.07.2010), յոգի (04.07.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Հատկապեես Հռոմի Պապին վաղուց պտի վռնդած լինեին ու բանտարկած, բոլոր իրենց անմարդկային արարքների ու մանկապղծության համար… Եվրոպան կրակն ա ընկել դրանց ձեռը


Դե, ասենք, Հովհաննես-Պողոս Երկրորդը կարծես այդպիսին չէր: Ու բացի այդ, դա ամեն դեպքում իտալացիների կարևորագույն սիմվոլն է...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե, ասենք, Հովհաննես-Պողոս Երկրորդը կարծես այդպիսին չէր: Ու բացի այդ, դա ամեն դեպքում իտալացիների կարևորագույն սիմվոլն է...


բա էս մեկը Լիոն ջան, բա մնացածները … Հովհաննես-Պողոս Երկրորդին ես էլեմ հարգում… Իսկ իտալացիների արվեստն ու մշակույթը ավելի շատ հայտնի է վերածննդով որը ամբողջովին հիմնված էր Հռոմի քաղաքակրթության վրա, որն էլ իր հերթին Հին Հունաստանի վրա էր հիմնված… կրոն շատ երկրներում կան բայց արդյունքները նույնը չեն…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (04.07.2010), Skeptic (05.07.2010), յոգի (04.07.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Մի բան էլ. Կրոնը եղել և մնում է մարդկանց ղեկավարելու գործիք: Հեթանոսական ժամանակների բազմիշխանության բազմաստվածներին փոխարինել են միապետական ժամանակների *մի* աստվածները: Որովհետև նպատակը նույնն է՝ ավելի ու ավելի շատերին ղեկավարել, այդ պատճառով էլ հաճախ ենք տեսնում , ո՞նց են միահյուսվում աշխարհիկ ու հոգևոր «կառավարությունները»՝ «Իրար պահենք, իրար շահենք, ընկերովի կյանք վայելենք...» սկզբունքով:
 ԻմՀԿ որքան մարդկությունն առաջընթաց կատարի դեպի դեմոկրատական ու հանրապետական կառավարմանը, հասարակությունն այնքան ավելի հանդուրժող կլինի  նաև նրանց նկատմամբ, ովքեր «ընդունվածից» տարբեր դավանանք ունեն:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (04.07.2010), Mephistopheles (04.07.2010), Skeptic (05.07.2010)

----------


## Lion

> բա էս մեկը Լիոն ջան, բա մնացածները … Հովհաննես-Պողոս Երկրորդին ես էլեմ հարգում… Իսկ իտալացիների արվեստն ու մշակույթը ավելի շատ հայտնի է վերածննդով որը ամբողջովին հիմնված էր Հռոմի քաղաքակրթության վրա, որն էլ իր հերթին Հին Հունաստանի վրա էր հիմնված… կրոն շատ երկրներում կան բայց արդյունքները նույնը չեն…


Գիտես խնդիրը որն է? Նույն այդ "լայնախոհ" մահմեդականները իրենց երկրում շատ ու շատ էլ պահպանողական են, որովհետև լավ գիտեն, որ այդ թվում նաև հենց կրոնն է մեծապես ամրապնդում ազգի բարոյա-ոգեբանական հիմքը: Իսկ այ Եվրոպայում, օգտվելով տեղի լիբերալ օրենսդրության թերություններից, սրանք միանգամից հագնում են "առաջադեմ լիբերալ"-ի սքեմ ու հավեսով հարվածում են ուրիշ ազգերի բարոյա-հոգեբանական հիմքին: Իսկ նպատակը պարզ է` քանդել ու թուլացնել...

----------

Benadad (09.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մի խոսքով... դիմում եմ բոլոր "հայ ազգի լավը ուզողներին"...
Էդքան շատ եք ուզում, գնացեք Էջմիածնում քրիստոնեական մաքուր կրոնական քաղաք-պետություն ստեղծեք, ինչպես Վատիկանը: Էնտեղ ուզում եք աղոթեք, ուզում եք ռեժիմով մուսուլման քերթեք, ուզում եք՝ ձեր երեխաներին ծծկեր ժամանակներից Աստվածաշունչ կարդացեք...
Մեր հետ ԳՈՐԾ ՉՈՒՆԵՔ ...  :Angry2: 

Է՜սսս ինչ բան ա... իրենք ուզում են կրոնական պետությունում ապրել, բայց դա քիչ ա, ուզում են մնացածին էլ պարտադրել իրենց պես ապրել... Մենք համաձայն չենք, մենք ուզում ենք ապրել ազատ երկրում՝ ինչպես ֆիզիկապես, այնպես էլ մտքով: Մեզ պետք չի, որ դուք մեր ուղեղները ձեր "մաքուր հայկական առաքելական" օփիումով լցնեք... 
Իսկ մնացածը` թե մենք ինչ կուզենք սովորել, արդեն մեր գործն ա: Ձեր ուղղորդելու կարիքը չունենք; Ոչ էլ կարոտ ենք մնացել ձեր` ճիշտն ու սխալը սովորացնելուց;
Փողենք մենք որոշենք;

----------

Skeptic (05.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> ...ժողովուրդ հայ ենք, հայ ել մնացեք, մի փորձեք նմանվել եվրոպական «քաղաքակիրթ » պատություններին, դա սատանայի պետությունն է , ինչպես միշտ հայերս սիրում ենք ուրիշների կատարած գործերով «ուրախանալ» ու կիրառել, և որը մեզ միշտ էլ վնասել է , և հիմա էլ է վնասելու


Benadad, դու հո *Գաբրիել Այվազովսկի* 2-ը չե՞ս:
Դու էլ ե՞ս կարծում, որ հետամնաց, իր դարը վաղուց ապրած նահապետական նիստուկացը մեր ժողովրդի բարօրության ու բարգավաճման միակ ուղին ա: Ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ քո մոտիվացիոն պատճառներն ու նպատակները, բայց նրա գործունեության նպատակը ունևոր կղերականության շահերի պաշտանումն էր, ինչի համար էլ արժանանացավ ամենաառաջադիմական մտավորականներից մեկի` Միքայել Նալբանդյանի քննադատությանը /աղբյուրը/




> հմմմ, հազար ամոթ կառավարությանը, ոչ թե հասարակ հավատացյալ ժողովրդին,իսկ եդ կապ չունի արաբ շեյխի 1000 անգամ ավել քրիստոնեա լինելու հետ, այլ ուղղակի դա էկումնեիզի հետևանք է, կամ այլ կերպ ասած ՝ գլոբալիզացիայի


Եթե խոսքը *էկումենիզմի* մասին ա, ապա դա ոչ թե գլոբալիզացիա ա լայն իմաստով, այլ` քրիստոնեական աշխարհի գլոբալիզացիա` հիմնված համաքրիստոնեական արժեքների վրա /աղբյուրը/

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մի բան էլ. Կրոնը եղել և մնում է մարդկանց ղեկավարելու գործիք: Հեթանոսական ժամանակների բազմիշխանության բազմաստվածներին փոխարինել են միապետական ժամանակների *մի* աստվածները: Որովհետև նպատակը նույնն է՝ ավելի ու ավելի շատերին ղեկավարել, այդ պատճառով էլ հաճախ ենք տեսնում , ո՞նց են միահյուսվում աշխարհիկ ու հոգևոր «կառավարությունները»՝ «Իրար պահենք, իրար շահենք, ընկերովի կյանք վայելենք...» սկզբունքով:


Շատ լավ ես  ասում, հենց դրա  համար ուրիշների կողմից ղեկավարված չլինելու համար, հնարավորինս պետք է ամրապնդել մեր դիրքերը, որպեսզի տեղի չունենա այն ինչ տեղի ունեցավ երկու հազարամյակ առաջ, երբ հայերին հիմնովին զրկեցին իրենց արմատներից եւ պարտադրեցին օտարը: Շրջապատված լինելով կրոնական մոլեռանդությամբ աչքի ընկնող մուսուլմանական պետություններով զարմանալի է, որ խղճի, մտքի, դավանանքի ազատություն ենք ուզում խաղալ, այս կարգի խաղը հավատա, որ աշխարհի համար ոչ մի կոպեկի արժեք չունի, հակառակը հիմա էլ նման սին գաղափարներով են ուզում մարդկանց մտքերը պղտորել պետության հիմքերը խարխլելու նկատառումնեորով:

Եթե որոշել ենք քրիստոնեա լինել, եկեք մինչեւ վերջ քրիստոնեա լինենք,  հակառակ դիրքորոշումով աշխարհին ոչ մի շնորհ չենք անում, իսկ մեզ էլ  վնասից բացի ոչ մի օգուտ չենք բերում:
Ամբողջ  եւրոպան լցված ա թուրքերով, սնկի պես քոչվորները աշխարհով մեկ տարածվում են, տարածելով նաեւ իրենց դավանանքը, իսկ մենք ինչպես միշտ հողից կտրված ճախրում ենք վեհ գաղափարների օդեղեն ամրոցներում:

----------

Skeptic (05.07.2010), Vook (05.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Եթե որոշել ենք քրիստոնեա լինել, եկեք մինչեւ վերջ քրիստոնեա լինենք,  հակառակ դիրքորոշումով աշխարհին ոչ մի շնորհ չենք անում, իսկ մեզ էլ  վնասից բացի ոչ մի օգուտ չենք բերում:


Չամիչ ջան քրիստոնյա ու հավատացյալ քրիստոնյա հասկացությունները տարբեր են. ես, դու ու բոլոր հայերը /չնչին բացառությամբ/ քրիստոնյա ենք, բայց ոչ բոլորն են հավատացյալ:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա հավատացյալ լինելու օգուտներին ու վնասներին, ապա կարող ես ծանոթանալ եվրոպական աթեիզմի դեմոգրաֆիային /*էստեղ*/ ու համեմատել «հավատացյալ» երկրների /Թուրքիա, Մալթա, Ռումինիա, Լեհաստան, Կիպրոս, Հունաստան, Պորտուգալիա եւ այլն/ սոցիալ-տնտեսական իրավիճակները, մասնավորապես՝ դինամիկ զարգացող ու բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների հետ անմիջականորեն կապված տնտեսության ճյուղերի մասնաբաժինը, «ոչ հավատացյալներինի» /Մեծ Բրիտանիա, Բելգիա, Չեխիա, Էստոնիա, Ֆրանսիա, Հոլանդիա, Սկանդինավյան երկրներ/ հետ: Իսկ *սա* էլ ուրիշ հետազոտության արդյունքներն են:
Ուշադրություն դարձրու նաեւ *սրա* վրա /շուտ եմ ասել՝ խփել կամ նեղանալ չկա/

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալությունը պատահական ստացվեց, բայց՝ ոչ իզուր:  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չամիչ ջան քրիստոնյա ու հավատացյալ քրիստոնյա հասկացությունները տարբեր են. ես, դու ու բոլոր հայերը /չնչին բացառությամբ/ քրիստոնյա ենք, բայց ոչ բոլորն են հավատացյալ:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա հավատացյալ լինելու օգուտներին ու վնասներին, ապա կարող ես ծանոթանալ եվրոպական աթեիզմի դեմոգրաֆիային /*էստեղ*/ ու համեմատել «հավատացյալ» երկրների /Թուրքիա, Մալթա, Ռումինիա, Լեհաստան, Կիպրոս, Հունաստան, Պորտուգալիա եւ այլն/ սոցիալ-տնտեսական իրավիճակները, մասնավորապես՝ դինամիկ զարգացող ու բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների հետ անմիջականորեն կապված տնտեսության ճյուղերի մասնաբաժինը, «ոչ հավատացյալներինի» /Մեծ Բրիտանիա, Բելգիա, Չեխիա, Էստոնիա, Ֆրանսիա, Հոլանդիա, Սկանդինավյան երկրներ/ հետ: Իսկ *սա* էլ ուրիշ հետազոտության արդյունքներն են:
> Ուշադրություն դարձրու նաեւ *սրա* վրա /շուտ եմ ասել՝ խփել կամ նեղանալ չկա/
> 
> Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալությունը պատահական ստացվեց, բայց՝ ոչ իզուր:


Հավելեմ որ անգամ հավատալով աստծո կամ հոգու գոյությանը այնուամենայնիվ կրոնը բոլոր երկրներում դուրս է մնում կրթական համակարգից և ազդեցություն չունի գիտական առարկաների վրա, հակառակ դեպքում գիտական ու տեղնոլոգիական առաջընթացը բացառված կլիներ

----------

Chuk (05.07.2010), Skeptic (05.07.2010), Արևածագ (05.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Հավելեմ որ անգամ հավատալով աստծո կամ հոգու գոյությանը այնուամենայնիվ կրոնը բոլոր երկրներում դուրս է մնում կրթական համակարգից և ազդեցություն չունի գիտական առարկաների վրա, հակառակ դեպքում գիտական ու տեղնոլոգիական առաջընթացը բացառված կլիներ


Բարեբախտաբար, հիմա էդպես ա: Բայց ուլտրակոնսերվատիվ Ամերիկայում կրեացիոնիստները ժամանակին անգամ հասել են նրան, որ էվոլյուցիոն կենսաբանության ուսուցումն արգելվել ա մի քանի նահանգներում, իսկ 1960-ական թթ. կեսերից «երիտասարդաշխարհային կրեացիոնիզմի» կողմնակիցները փորձում էին հասնել դպրոցական ծրագրում «գիտական կրեացիոնիզմի» ուսմունքի ներդրմանը: Բայց, ոնց որ ասում են, ստի ոտքը կարճ ա /չնայած տվյալ դեպքում էդ ոտքերն ահագին տարածություն վազեցին/, ու 2005 թվականին ֆեդերալ դատարանը կայացրեց որոշում, համաձայն որի՝ «բանական արարման տեսությունը» համարվում ա ոչ գիտական կրոնական կոնցեպցիա , իսկ Դարվինի տեսությունը կարա ուսուցանվի ոչ թե որպես տարբերակ, այլ՝ գիտական փաստ: *[1]*, *[2]*:
Վատն էն ա, որ շատերը չեն հասկանում, որ կրեացիոնիզմն էնքան աբսուրդ տեսություն ա, որ նույնիսկ Մեծ Բրիտանիայի արքեպիսկոպոսներից մեկը՝ Ռոուեն Ուիլլիամսը դեմ ա դպրոցներում դրա ուսուցմանը: *[3]*

----------

Mephistopheles (05.07.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Դարվինի տեսությունը կարա ուսուցանվի ոչ թե որպես տարբերակ, այլ՝ գիտական փաստ: *[1]*, *[2]*:


Gardmanian, ես վաղուց արդեն դաթարել եմ քո հղումներին ուշադրություն դարձնել։Ասեմ ավելին,  դու գտնվում ես իմ անտեսվածների ցուցակում։ Միայն  մի 10օրը մեկ  այցելություն եմ անում քեզ ՝ նայելու որևե առաջխաղացում կա քո մոտ, թ՞է էլի անկապ ու անտեղի հղումներ ես տեղադրում։Բայց ցավոք քեզ մոտ ոչ մի զարգացում չի նկատվում, :Fool:  չնայած նրան, որ  քեզ կրեացիա չի դասավանդվում։Ասածներիս ի հավաստում՝ *եթե  որևե մեկը կգտնվի որ կասի որ իրոք քո այս հղումը*


> *[1]*, *[2]*:


 *կապ ունի քո  խոսքի հետ սրանից հետո ես ազնվությամբ կկարդամ քո բոլոր հղումները։*Իսկ եթե ոչ՝  մարդկանց զուր տեղը մի ստիպիր աչք ու ժամանակ փջացնել։Հիշեցնեմ, որ քո հղումում դու պետք է ապացուցեիր դարվինիզմը որպես փաստ։Սակայն հղումդ միայն կրեացիայի  քննարկում է՝  նրանից նեղացածների կողմից, բայց ոչ երբեք  ապացույց, որ դարվինիզմը  իրապես փաստ է։


> Վատն էն ա, որ շատերը չեն հասկանում,


Վատ չի է՜։ Շա՜տ-շա՜տ վատ ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարեբախտաբար, հիմա էդպես ա: Բայց ուլտրակոնսերվատիվ Ամերիկայում կրեացիոնիստները ժամանակին անգամ հասել են նրան, որ էվոլյուցիոն կենսաբանության ուսուցումն արգելվել ա մի քանի նահանգներում, իսկ 1960-ական թթ. կեսերից «երիտասարդաշխարհային կրեացիոնիզմի» կողմնակիցները փորձում էին հասնել դպրոցական ծրագրում «գիտական կրեացիոնիզմի» ուսմունքի ներդրմանը: Բայց, ոնց որ ասում են, ստի ոտքը կարճ ա /չնայած տվյալ դեպքում էդ ոտքերն ահագին տարածություն վազեցին/, ու 2005 թվականին ֆեդերալ դատարանը կայացրեց որոշում, համաձայն որի՝ «բանական արարման տեսությունը» համարվում ա ոչ գիտական կրոնական կոնցեպցիա , իսկ Դարվինի տեսությունը կարա ուսուցանվի ոչ թե որպես տարբերակ, այլ՝ գիտական փաստ: *[1]*, *[2]*:
> Վատն էն ա, որ շատերը չեն հասկանում, որ կրեացիոնիզմն էնքան աբսուրդ տեսություն ա, որ նույնիսկ Մեծ Բրիտանիայի արքեպիսկոպոսներից մեկը՝ Ռոուեն Ուիլլիամսը դեմ ա դպրոցներում դրա ուսուցմանը: *[3]*


Գարդ ջան կարդացի հղումներդ և պիտի ասեմ որ սպառիչ պատասխաններ են… ուրախալին այն է որ շատ ու շատ բանիմաց և կրթված հոգևորականներ խոհեմաբար կարողանում են կրոնը զատել գիտությունից և կրթությունից և դրանով խթանում մարդկության առաջընթացը… իհարկե կլինեն նաև դեմ կարծիքներ, բայց դրանք ռուդիմենտալ բնույթ են կրում և ժողովրդի աջակցությունն այլևս չեն հայելում… 

Մի բան հստակ է սակայն որ կրոնն այլևս դուրս է կրթական համակարգից չնայած միշտ էլ փորձեր են արվում կրոնական ֆունդամենտալիստների կողմից այն հետ բերել… ինչևէ այն գաղափարները որոնք չեն քայլում ժամանակի հետ դատապարտված են ոչնչացման…

----------


## Skeptic

> Gardmanian, ես վաղուց արդեն դաթարել եմ քո հղումներին ուշադրություն դարձնել։Ասեմ ավելին,  դու գտնվում ես իմ անտեսվածների ցուցակում։ Միայն  մի 10օրը մեկ  այցելություն եմ անում քեզ ՝ նայելու որևե առաջխաղացում կա քո մոտ, թ՞է էլի անկապ ու անտեղի հղումներ ես տեղադրում։Բայց ցավոք քեզ մոտ ոչ մի զարգացում չի նկատվում, չնայած նրան, որ  քեզ կրեացիա չի դասավանդվում։


Դա*թ*արում ես, դա*թ*արի, ես հույս չունեի, որ մեր մեջ կարար նորմալ բանավեճ լիներ: 




> Ասածներիս ի հավաստում՝ *եթե  որևե մեկը կգտնվի որ կասի որ իրոք քո այս հղումը* *կապ ունի քո  խոսքի հետ սրանից հետո ես ազնվությամբ կկարդամ քո բոլոր հղումները։*Իսկ եթե ոչ՝  մարդկանց զուր տեղը մի ստիպիր աչք ու ժամանակ փջացնել։Հիշեցնեմ, որ քո հղումում դու պետք է ապացուցեիր դարվինիզմը որպես փաստ։Սակայն հղումդ միայն կրեացիայի  քննարկում է՝  նրանից նեղացածների կողմից, բայց ոչ երբեք  ապացույց, որ դարվինիզմը  իրապես փաստ է։


Նախ` թեմայում քննարկվում են կրոնի, էդ թվում նաև` կրեացիայի դասավանդման հետ կապված հարցեր:
Երկրորդ` ճշմարտությունն իմանալու համար պետք ա աչք ու ժամանակ փչացնել, իսկ հղումները դրել էի նրա համար, որ ապացուցեմ` իմ գլխից բաներ չեմ հորինում: Եթե դու զլանում կամ չես ուզում մի քանի բառից էն կողմ կարդալ, դա արդեն мне до лампочки:
Երրորդ` էվոլյուցիան առանց ինձ էլ ապացուցված ա, իսկ կրեացիայից իրոք պետք ա նեղանալ, որովհետև, ինչպես նշել ա մի մտածող /չեմ հիշում` ով/, կրոնը բռնաբարություն ա մարդկային բանականության նկատմամբ:
Չորրորդ` գնալով համոզվում եմ էն բանում, որ *սա*, գոնե ոմանց դեպքում, ճիշտ ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան քրիստոնյա ու հավատացյալ քրիստոնյա հասկացությունները տարբեր են. ես, դու ու բոլոր հայերը /չնչին բացառությամբ/ քրիստոնյա ենք, բայց ոչ բոլորն են հավատացյալ:


Պաշտոնապես ես էլ համարվում քրիստոնեա, բայց գաղափարապես ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ միանշանակ չէ, իմ հայացքները այնքան էլ հարմար չեն ինձ լիարժեք քրիստոնե համարելու համար: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում չեմ կարող ընկնել իմ անձնական շահի հետեւից, այս կամ այն վայրում խաչելության սիմվոլի տեղադրումը մեծ հարված չի լինի իմ գողափարական կողմնորոշմանը, հատկապես այն դեպքում երբ ես քաջ գիտակցում եմ, որ ապրում եմ մի պետությունում, որտեղ պաշտոնական կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն է:




> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա հավատացյալ լինելու օգուտներին ու վնասներին, ապա կարող ես ծանոթանալ եվրոպական աթեիզմի դեմոգրաֆիային /*էստեղ*/ ու համեմատել «հավատացյալ» երկրների /Թուրքիա, Մալթա, Ռումինիա, Լեհաստան, Կիպրոս, Հունաստան, Պորտուգալիա եւ այլն/ սոցիալ-տնտեսական իրավիճակները, մասնավորապես՝ դինամիկ զարգացող ու բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների հետ անմիջականորեն կապված տնտեսության ճյուղերի մասնաբաժինը, «ոչ հավատացյալներինի» /Մեծ Բրիտանիա, Բելգիա, Չեխիա, Էստոնիա, Ֆրանսիա, Հոլանդիա, Սկանդինավյան երկրներ/ հետ: Իսկ *սա* էլ ուրիշ հետազոտության արդյունքներն են:
> Ուշադրություն դարձրու նաեւ *սրա* վրա /շուտ եմ ասել՝ խփել կամ նեղանալ չկա/
> 
> Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալությունը պատահական ստացվեց, բայց՝ ոչ իզուր:


Եվ Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ասել, ուզում ես  ասել, որ խաչելության սիմվոլը կարող է լուրջ խոչնդոտ հանդիսանալ տնտեսական զարգացմա՞նը: Խաչելության սիմվոլից հրաժարվելը դեռ քրիստենությունից հրաժարվել չէ, եթե քրիստոնեության մեջ այդքան մեծ վտանգ եք տեսնում, է հրաժարվեք, ո՞վ է խանգարում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պաշտոնապես ես էլ համարվում քրիստոնեա, բայց գաղափարապես ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ միանշանակ չէ, իմ հայացքները այնքան էլ հարմար չեն ինձ լիարժեք քրիստոնե համարելու համար: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում չեմ կարող ընկնել իմ անձնական շահի հետեւից, այս կամ այն վայրում խաչելության սիմվոլի տեղադրումը մեծ հարված չի լինի իմ գողափարական կողմնորոշմանը, հատկապես այն դեպքում երբ ես քաջ գիտակցում եմ, որ ապրում եմ մի պետությունում, որտեղ պաշտոնական կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն է:
> 
> 
> 
> Եվ Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ասել, ուզում ես  ասել, որ խաչելության սիմվոլը կարող է լուրջ խոչնդոտ հանդիսանալ տնտեսական զարգացմա՞նը: Խաչելության սիմվոլից հրաժարվելը դեռ քրիստենությունից հրաժարվել չէ, եթե քրիստոնեության մեջ այդքան մեծ վտանգ եք տեսնում, է հրաժարվեք, ո՞վ է խանգարում:


Չամիչ ջան, Հայաստանը կամ որևէ հայ *պաշտոնապես* քրիստոնյա չի որևէ կրոնին պաշտոնապես չես կարող պատկանել… կարող ես կազմակերպության անդան լինել… Խնդիրը խաչելությունը չի այլ այն որ հնրային դպրոցները պետք է լինեն չեզոք… քանի որ կրոնն ունի անձնական բնույթ ապա այն չի կարող պարտադրվել որևէ մեկին որևէ մեկի կողմից… 

ես խնդիր չունեմ քո կրոնական հայացքների հետ և ոչ էլ ուզում եմ քեզ ետ պահել քո կրոնից ուղղակի ուզում եմ որ որևէ մեկն ինձ չպարտադրի իր կրոնը, կամ սիմվոլը…

…ուղղակի չեմ ուզում որ ամեն անգամ մտնեմ դպրոց առաջինը խաչելությունը տեսնեմ… Մենդելեևի, Էյնշտեյնի, Շիրակացու, Դարվինի նկարի հետ խնդիր չունեմ…

----------


## Skeptic

> ... այս կամ այն վայրում խաչելության սիմվոլի տեղադրումը մեծ հարված չի լինի իմ գողափարական կողմնորոշմանը, հատկապես այն դեպքում երբ ես քաջ գիտակցում եմ, որ ապրում եմ մի պետությունում, որտեղ պաշտոնական կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն է:


Չամիչ ջան, «պաշտոնական» ածականը սխալ ես օգտագործում: Ուրիշ բան, եթե ասեիր` հիմնական, որովհետև որևէ բան «պաշտոնական»
կոչելու համար դա պետք ա ամրագրված լինի իրավական ուժ ունեցող համապատասխան փաստաթղթերով: Իսկ Սահմանադրության մեջ, ոնց որ արդեն նշվեց, ուղղակի գրված ա, որ «Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ճանաչում է Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու՝ որպես ազգային եկեղեցու բացառիկ առաքելությունը հայ ժողովրդի հոգեւոր կյանքում, նրա ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման եւ ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում:» *Հոդված 8.1*

Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, *սա* էլ «Խղճի ազատության և կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին» օրենքն ա` իրա փոփոխություններով /*1997թ.* ու *2009թ.*/

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, Հայաստանը կամ որևէ հայ *պաշտոնապես* քրիստոնյա չի որևէ կրոնին պաշտոնապես չես կարող պատկանել… կարող ես կազմակերպության անդան լինել…


Բա ի՞նչ ա Մեֆ ջան :Shok:  դե եթե պաշտանոպես քրիստոնեա չի, եկեք մահմեդական կամ բուդդայական տաճարներ կառուցենք: եթե խոսում ենք կրոնական դավանանքի ընտրության ազատ իրավունքից ապա եկեք ոչ աղանդների դեմ պայքարենք, ոչ սատանիզմի, ամեն քայլափոխի տարբեր կրոնական դավանանքի նախապատվություն տվողների կրոնական պահանջները բավարարելու համար կրոնական շինություններ կառուցենք: Հարեւան պետությունում քո մշակութային արժեքները ոչնչացնում են, կամ լավագույն դեպքում դարձնում գոմ, երբ դրա կարիքը ամենեւին չկա, երբ մենք ինքներս ենք մեր խաչից հրաժարվում:




> Խնդիրը խաչելությունը չի այլ այն որ հնրային դպրոցները պետք է լինեն չեզոք… քանի որ կրոնն ունի անձնական բնույթ ապա այն չի կարող պարտադրվել որևէ մեկին որևէ մեկի կողմից…


Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ դրանով ինչ որ մեկին պարտադրվում է: Դրանով ընդամենը փաստվում է տվյալ պետության տարածքում քրիստոնեություն կրոնի դավանանքի առկայությունը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:38 ----------




> Չամիչ ջան, «պաշտոնական» ածականը սխալ ես օգտագործում: Ուրիշ բան, եթե ասեիր` հիմնական, որովհետև որևէ բան «պաշտոնական»
> կոչելու համար դա պետք ա ամրագրված լինի իրավական ուժ ունեցող համապատասխան փաստաթղթերով: Իսկ Սահմանադրության մեջ, ոնց որ արդեն նշվեց, ուղղակի գրված ա, որ «Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ճանաչում է Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու՝ որպես ազգային եկեղեցու բացառիկ առաքելությունը հայ ժողովրդի հոգեւոր կյանքում, նրա ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման եւ ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում:» *Հոդված 8.1*


եվ ի՞նչ, հայերը քրիստոնեա են, հայերը իրենց զավակների քրիստոնեական տաճարներում են կնքում, հայերը հայկական եկեղեցիներում են պսակադրվում եւ այլն... Իսկ այդ խաչը իրավունք ունի հաստատելու այդ փաստը այնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ հայերը իրենց քրիստոնեա են համարում:

----------


## Chuk

> Հարեւան պետությունում քո մշակութային արժեքները ոչնչացնում են, կամ լավագույն դեպքում դարձնում գոմ, երբ դրա կարիքը ամենեւին չկա, երբ մենք ինքներս ենք մեր խաչից հրաժարվում:


 Ոչ միայն հարևան պետությունում:
Հենց իմ պետության ներսում են մշակութային արժեքները ոչնչացվում, իսկ դու խոսում ես ինչ-որ կրոնական սիմվոլի՝ ինչ-որ երկրի հանրակրթական դպրոցում կիրառելու արգելքի մասին:

Ի՞նչ համեմատություն ունի կրոնական սիմվոլը մշակութային արժեքի հետ: Ոչ մի: Բացարձակապես ոչ մի: Գուցե միայն էմոցիոնալ, երբ մյուս փաստարկները սպառված են:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010), Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ոչ միայն հարևան պետությունում:
> Հենց իմ պետության ներսում են մշակութային արժեքները ոչնչացվում, իսկ դու խոսում ես ինչ-որ կրոնական սիմվոլի՝ ինչ-որ երկրի հանրակրթական դպրոցում կիրառելու արգելքի մասին:
> 
> Ի՞նչ համեմատություն ունի կրոնական սիմվոլը մշակութային արժեքի հետ: Ոչ մի: Բացարձակապես ոչ մի: Գուցե միայն էմոցիոնալ, երբ մյուս փաստարկները սպառված են:


Այսինքն ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ինչ համեմատություն ունի, այն տաճարները որոնք ոչնչացվում են, եւ  իրոք կապ չունի թե որտեղ, հանդիսանում են հենց քրիստոնեական տաճարներ, որոնք փաստում են հայերի քրիստոնա լինելը, որի հաստատման փաստորից մեկը նաեւ խաչի սիմվոլն է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ի՞նչ ա Մեֆ ջան դե եթե պաշտանոպես քրիստոնեա չի, եկեք մահմեդական կամ բուդդայական տաճարներ կառուցենք: եթե խոսում ենք կրոնական դավանանքի ընտրության ազատ իրավունքից ապա եկեք ոչ աղանդների դեմ պայքարենք, ոչ սատանիզմի, ամեն քայլափոխի տարբեր կրոնական դավանանքի նախապատվություն տվողների կրոնական պահանջները բավարարելու համար կրոնական շինություններ կառուցենք: Հարեւան պետությունում քո մշակութային արժեքները ոչնչացնում են, կամ լավագույն դեպքում դարձնում գոմ, երբ դրա կարիքը ամենեւին չկա, երբ մենք ինքներս ենք մեր խաչից հրաժարվում:
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ դրանով ինչ որ մեկին պարտադրվում է: *Դրանով ընդամենը փաստվում է տվյալ պետության տարածքում քրիստոնեություն կրոնի դավանանքի առկայությունը*:


Չամիչ ջան ես ասում եմ ոչ մի կրոն չեմ ասում մենակ քրիստոնեությունը… եթե ինչ որ մեկը դավանում է ինչ որ կրոնը որը որևէ մեկին վնաս չի տալիս, ապա ինչու՞ պիտի այդ մարդու դեմ պայքարենք… եթե ես էլ աթեիստ եմ ուրեմն իմ դեմ է՞լ պիտի պայքարեն… Չամիչ ջան, ոչ ոք ոչնչից չի հրաժարվում… 

մեր պետության տարածքում մահմեդականներ, արևապաշտներ ու հրեաներ էլ կան, ուրեմն նրանցն էլ դնե՞նք …

----------

Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ինչ համեմատություն ունի, այն տաճարները որոնք ոչնչացվում են, եւ  իրոք կապ չունի թե որտեղ, հանդիսանում են հենց քրիստոնեական տաճարներ, որոնք փաստում են հայերի քրիստոնա լինելը, որի հաստատման փաստորից մեկը նաեւ խաչի սիմվոլն է:


Չամիչ ջան, ես, ի տարբերություն երևի թե քեզ, էդ կոթողների արժեքը գնահատում եմ իրենց ճարտարապետությամբ, իրենց շինարարական բարդությամբ, իրենց տեսքով, և նոր միայն քրիստոնեական տաճար լինելով: Այդ կոթողների արժեքի 4-րդ կամ 5-րդ կարգն է իրենց քրիստոնեկան լինելը: Մշակույթ չի նշանակում, թե ինչ կրոնի են եղել: Եթե նախնիներս մուսուլման լինեին ու նույն մշակույթը կրեին, ապա կկառուցեին ոչ քրիստոնեկան տաճարներ, բայց նույնքան հրաշալի:

Մշակութային արժեքը չի որոշվում նրանով, թե ում երկրպագելու համար է այն կառուցվել (դա էլ դեր ունի, բայց ոչ առաջնային):

Իսկ խաչը դպրոցում տեղադրել արգելելով ոչ մի մշակութային արժեք չի ոչնչացվում, ընդամենը արգելվում է ինչ-որ Ճ կարգի վարպետի սարքած էժանագին պլաստմասե կամ գիպսե (օրինակ) խաչը հանրակրթական դպրոցում կախել՝ այդ կրոնին չպատկանող երեխաներին հոգեբանական ճնշման չենթարկելու համար:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:59 ----------

հ.գ. Երևի շատ եմ «մանրանում», բայց, Չամիչ ջան, էդ ասածդ տրամաբանությամբ Գառնու տաճարը մեր համար արժեք չպիտի ներկայացնի, որտև քրիստոնեական չի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:03 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:01 ----------

հ.գ.2. Չգիտեմ ինչի չեմ դիմանում, ու պիտի ասեմ. նաև 4500 տարեկան տրեխը պիտի արժեք չներկայացնի. էն ժամանակ Քրիստոսը դեռ չէր ծնվել:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010), Skeptic (06.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան ես ասում եմ ոչ մի կրոն չեմ ասում մենակ քրիստոնեությունը… եթե ինչ որ մեկը դավանում է ինչ որ կրոնը որը որևէ մեկին վնաս չի տալիս, ապա ինչու՞ պիտի այդ մարդու դեմ պայքարենք… եթե ես էլ աթեիստ եմ ուրեմն իմ դեմ է՞լ պիտի պայքարեն… Չամիչ ջան, ոչ ոք ոչնչից չի հրաժարվում… 
> 
> մեր պետության տարածքում մահմեդականներ, արևապաշտներ ու հրեաներ էլ կան, ուրեմն նրանցն էլ դնե՞նք …


Իմ ասելիքը հետեւյալն է, խաչի սիմվոլի առկայությունը, ինքնին, ոչ մեկին ոչինչ չի պարտադրում, ոչ ոք չի ստիպելու, որ կոնկրետ ժամի բոլորը գան կանգնեն եւ խոնարհվեն խաչի առաջ: Դա ընդամենը խորհրդանշելու է այն, որ հայերը որոնք սովորում են հայկական դպրոցներում՝ քրիստոնեա են:

----------


## Chuk

> Դա ընդամենը խորհրդանշելու է այն, որ հայերը որոնք սովորում են հայկական դպրոցներում՝ քրիստոնեա են:


Մի՞թե Քրիստոսը կհանդուրժեր այդ կեղծիքը ու կհամաձայնվեր, որ այն աշակերտները, ովքեր քրիստոնյա չեն, այլ աթեիստ են, կամ մուսուլման են, կամ հրեա են, կամ չգիտեմինչ են՝ հանդես գան որպես քրիստոնեա, կրեն քրիստոնեայի կնիքը, կեղծեն ու խաբեն, ու որ մենք բոլորս իմանանք այդ կեղծիքի մասին, բայց լռենք, ձևացնենք, որ հավատում են:

----------

Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իմ ասելիքը հետեւյալն է, խաչի սիմվոլի առկայությունը, ինքնին, ոչ մեկին ոչինչ չի պարտադրում, ոչ ոք չի ստիպելու, որ կոնկրետ ժամի բոլորը գան կանգնեն եւ խոնարհվեն խաչի առաջ: Դա ընդամենը խորհրդանշելու է այն, որ հայերը որոնք սովորում են հայկական դպրոցներում՝ քրիստոնեա են:


Ես քրիստոնյա չեմ, երբ որ երեխա ունենամ, երեխայիս քրիստոնյա չեմ դաստիարակի, առավել ևս ոչ մեկին չեմ թողնի երեխայիս ստիպել խոնարհվել խաչի առաջ, եթե ինքը դա չի ուզում: Դա մարդու ազատությունների ոտնահարում ա  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (06.07.2010), Gayl (06.07.2010), Mephistopheles (06.07.2010), Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իմ ասելիքը հետեւյալն է, խաչի սիմվոլի առկայությունը, ինքնին, ոչ մեկին ոչինչ չի պարտադրում, ոչ ոք չի ստիպելու, որ կոնկրետ ժամի բոլորը գան կանգնեն եւ խոնարհվեն խաչի առաջ: Դա ընդամենը խորհրդանշելու է այն, որ հայերը որոնք սովորում են հայկական դպրոցներում՝ քրիստոնեա են:


Չամ ջան, իսկ երբ որ կյանքում սեփական քրտինքով փող չաշխատած, հասարակ մահկանացուների էշի պես աշխատելու հաշվին  վիզը գլխից ավել հաստացրած մեկը էդ նույն վզից կես կիլանոց ոսկուց շղթա ու Քրիստոսի բոյին համապատասխան՝ ադամանդներով զարդարված խաչելություն ա կախում, դա ի՞նչ ա խորհրդանշում: Հետաքրքիր ա շատ:

----------

Chuk (06.07.2010), Mephistopheles (06.07.2010), Skeptic (06.07.2010), Շինարար (06.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ ասելիքը հետեւյալն է, խաչի սիմվոլի առկայությունը, ինքնին, ոչ մեկին ոչինչ չի պարտադրում, ոչ ոք չի ստիպելու, որ կոնկրետ ժամի բոլորը գան կանգնեն եւ խոնարհվեն խաչի առաջ: Դա ընդամենը խորհրդանշելու է այն, որ հայերը որոնք սովորում են հայկական դպրոցներում՝ քրիստոնեա են:


բայց դրա կարիքը ըտենց փիս զգացվում ա՞ Չամիչ ջան, էդ դեպքում էլ եզդիների ու քրդերի սիմվոլն էլ դնենք ուղղակի խորհրդանշելու համար որ այն եզդիներն ու քրդերը որ սովորում են այդ դպրոցում արևապաշտ են ու մահմեդական… բա աթեիստը ինչ սիմվոլ դնի… կամ եթե ոչ մի բան չկա ինչու՞ եք տենց կպած ուզում խաչելությունը դպրոց մտցնել…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:11 ----------




> Ես քրիստոնյա չեմ, երբ որ երեխա ունենամ, երեխայիս քրիստոնյա չեմ դաստիարակի, առավել ևս ոչ մեկին չեմ թողնի երեխայիս ստիպել խոնարհվել խաչի առաջ, եթե ինքը դա չի ուզում: Դա մարդու ազատությունների ոտնահարում ա


ավատարիցդ երևհում ա ապեր… քո ավատարն էլ որպես մեր սիմվոլ կդնենք

----------

Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, ես, ի տարբերություն երևի թե քեզ, էդ կոթողների արժեքը գնահատում եմ իրենց ճարտարապետությամբ, իրենց շինարարական բարդությամբ, իրենց տեսքով, և նոր միայն քրիստոնեական տաճար լինելով: Այդ կոթողների արժեքի 4-րդ կամ 5-րդ կարգն է իրենց քրիստոնեկան լինելը: Մշակույթ չի նշանակում, թե ինչ կրոնի են եղել: Եթե նախնիներս մուսուլման լինեին ու նույն մշակույթը կրեին, ապա կկառուցեին ոչ քրիստոնեկան տաճարներ, բայց նույնքան հրաշալի:
> 
> Մշակութային արժեքը չի որոշվում նրանով, թե ում երկրպագելու համար է այն կառուցվել (դա էլ դեր ունի, բայց ոչ առաջնային):
> 
> Իսկ խաչը դպրոցում տեղադրել արգելելով ոչ մի մշակութային արժեք չի ոչնչացվում, ընդամենը արգելվում է ինչ-որ Ճ կարգի վարպետի սարքած էժանագին պլաստմասե կամ գիպսե (օրինակ) խաչը հանրակրթական դպրոցում կախել՝ այդ կրոնին չպատկանող երեխաներին հոգեբանական ճնշման չենթարկելու համար:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:59 ----------
> 
> հ.գ. Երևի շատ եմ «մանրանում», բայց, Չամիչ ջան, էդ ասածդ տրամաբանությամբ Գառնու տաճարը մեր համար արժեք չպիտի ներկայացնի, որտև քրիստոնեական չի:
> ...


Չուկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա թե որտե՞ղ տեսար իմ ասածի մեջ նման տրամաբանություն, որը շեշտեցիր քո խոսքի մեջ:
Մշակութային արժեքը մնում է մշակութային արժեք, անկախ այն հանգամանքից տանիքին խաչ կա դրված թե ոչ, ցավում եմ, որ ինձ կարող է նման սխալ կերպ հասկացած լինես: բայց տվյալ դեպքում, եկեղեցին ոչ թե զուտ ճարտարաշինարարական ինչ որ կոթող է, այլ շինություն, որը նախատեսված է կրոնական ծիսակարգեր անցկացնելու եւ այդ շինություն այցելող մարդկանց կրոնական կողմոնրոշումը խորհրդանշելու համար: Ոչնչացնելով մեր եկեղեցիները եւ խաչքարերը մուսուլմանները, այդ ամենը ոչնչացնում են ոչ միայն մշակութային արժեք այլ հենց  որպես քրիստոնեական մշակութային արժեք, սեփական դավանանքի հաստատման կռիվն են տալիս: Թե՞ այդպես չէ: Չէ՞ որ եթե այդ եկեղեցիները գործեն հաստատ քրիստոնեներ կգտնվեն, որոնք նախապատվությունը կտան քրիստոնեությանը այլ ոչ թե իսլամին:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:19 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:17 ----------




> Ես քրիստոնյա չեմ, երբ որ երեխա ունենամ, երեխայիս քրիստոնյա չեմ դաստիարակի, առավել ևս ոչ մեկին չեմ թողնի երեխայիս ստիպել խոնարհվել խաչի առաջ, եթե ինքը դա չի ուզում: Դա մարդու ազատությունների ոտնահարում ա


Ռուֆուս ջան, բայց քեզ ո՞վ ա ստիպելու, որ խաչի առաջ խոնարհվես, անգամ ժամերգության ավարտից հետո, եկեղեցում, ոչ մի քահանա չի ստիպում վերջում մոտենալ եւ խաչը համբուրել, անհիմն մեղադրանքներ եք ներկայացնում: :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:23 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:19 ----------




> Չամ ջան, իսկ երբ որ կյանքում սեփական քրտինքով փող չաշխատած, հասարակ մահկանացուների էշի պես աշխատելու հաշվին  վիզը գլխից ավել հաստացրած մեկը էդ նույն վզից կես կիլանոց ոսկուց շղթա ու Քրիստոսի բոյին համապատասխան՝ ադամանդներով զարդարված խաչելություն ա կախում, դա ի՞նչ ա խորհրդանշում: Հետաքրքիր ա շատ:


Դա խորհրդանշում ա, որ  տվյալ խաչը կրողի ուղեղում ուժեղ սկվազնյակ ա :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (06.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Չուկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա թե որտե՞ղ տեսար իմ ասածի մեջ նման տրամաբանություն, որը շեշտեցիր քո խոսքի մեջ:*
> Մշակութային արժեքը մնում է մշակութային արժեք, անկախ այն հանգամանքից տանիքին խաչ կա դրված թե ոչ, ցավում եմ, որ ինձ կարող է նման սխալ կերպ հասկացած լինես: բայց տվյալ դեպքում, եկեղեցին ոչ թե զուտ ճարտարաշինարարական ինչ որ կոթող է, այլ շինություն, որը նախատեսված է կրոնական ծիսակարգեր անցկացնելու եւ այդ շինություն այցելող մարդկանց կրոնական կողմոնրոշումը խորհրդանշելու համար: Ոչնչացնելով մեր եկեղեցիները եւ խաչքարերը մուսուլմանները, այդ ամենը ոչնչացնում են ոչ միայն մշակութային արժեք այլ հենց  որպես քրիստոնեական մշակութային արժեք, սեփական դավանանքի հաստատման կռիվն են տալիս: Թե՞ այդպես չէ: Չէ՞ որ եթե այդ եկեղեցիները գործեն հաստատ քրիստոնեներ կգտնվեն, որոնք նախապատվությունը կտան քրիստոնեությանը այլ ոչ թե իսլամին:


երբ որ եկեղեցիներն անվանում ես քրիստոնեական արժեք և գերադասում մնացածներից, ապա դա ինքնին արժեզրկում է ոչ քրիստոնեական արժեքները… եկեղեցիները պատմամշակույթային և ճարտարապետական կոթողներ են ինչպես Էրեբունին, կամ Թեյշեբայինին… քրիստոնեությունը կրոն է և ոչնչով էլ ավելի հայկական չէ քան հեթանոսությունը…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա թե որտե՞ղ տեսար իմ ասածի մեջ նման տրամաբանություն, որը շեշտեցիր քո խոսքի մեջ:
> Մշակութային արժեքը մնում է մշակութային արժեք, անկախ այն հանգամանքից տանիքին խաչ կա դրված թե ոչ, ցավում եմ, որ ինձ կարող է նման սխալ կերպ հասկացած լինես: բայց տվյալ դեպքում, եկեղեցին ոչ թե զուտ ճարտարաշինարարական ինչ որ կոթող է, այլ շինություն, որը նախատեսված է կրոնական ծիսակարգեր անցկացնելու եւ այդ շինություն այցելող մարդկանց կրոնական կողմոնրոշումը խորհրդանշելու համար: Ոչնչացնելով մեր եկեղեցիները եւ խաչքարերը մուսուլմանները, այդ ամենը ոչնչացնում են ոչ միայն մշակութային արժեք այլ հենց  որպես քրիստոնեական մշակութային արժեք, սեփական դավանանքի հաստատման կռիվն են տալիս: Թե՞ այդպես չէ: Չէ՞ որ եթե այդ եկեղեցիները գործեն հաստատ քրիստոնեներ կգտնվեն, որոնք նախապատվությունը կտան քրիստոնեությանը այլ ոչ թե իսլամին:


Չամիչ ջան, եթե կարծում ես, որ եկեղեցու կանգուն լինելով կամ քանդված լինելով է որոշվելու տվյալ անհատի կրոնական պատկանելիությունը, ապա խիստ սխալվում ես:
Անշուշտ կա կրոնական անհանդուրժողականության պատճառ՝ այդ կոթողները ոչնչացնելու համար:
Բայց, կտրուկ ասեմ, բանական մարդկանց դրանց ոչնչացումը հուզում է ո՛չ որպես կրոնական կառույց ոչնչացվելու տեսակետից, այլ որպես մշակութային արժեք ոչնչացվելու տեսակետից: Եթե դիմացինս բարբարոս է, եթե դիմացինս ապրում է այդ կրոնական ծայրահեղականությամբ, դա չի նշանակում, որ ես էլ եմ այդպիսին, կամ պետք է այդպիսին լինեմ: Ու բողոքն էլ այդ կոթողների ոչնչացման դեմ կրոնական չէ, մշակութային է: Ու, նորից եմ ասում, այդ խնդիրը ամենաթեթև աղերսն անգամ չունի հանրակրթական դպրոցներում կրոնական սիմվոլի օգտագործելու արգելքի հետ: Դրանով ոչ մի մշակույթ չի ոնչացվում, ոչ մի արժեք չի վերացվում:

----------

Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> բայց դրա կարիքը ըտենց փիս զգացվում ա՞ Չամիչ ջան, էդ դեպքում էլ եզդիների ու քրդերի սիմվոլն էլ դնենք ուղղակի խորհրդանշելու համար որ այն եզդիներն ու քրդերը որ սովորում են այդ դպրոցում արևապաշտ են ու մահմեդական… բա աթեիստը ինչ սիմվոլ դնի… կամ եթե ոչ մի բան չկա ինչու՞ եք տենց կպած ուզում խաչելությունը դպրոց մտցնել…
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:11 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ավատարիցդ երևհում ա ապեր… քո ավատարն էլ որպես մեր սիմվոլ կդնենք


Մեֆ ջան, այն եզդիները եւ քրդերը որոնք ապրում են Հայաստանում, հաճախում են հայկական դպրոց, այն հայերի դպրոցը, որոնք քրիստոնե են :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դա խորհրդանշում ա, որ  տվյալ խաչը կրողի ուղեղում ուժեղ սկվազնյակ ա


Ե՞վ: Ասենք թե սկվազնյակ ա:
Խաչելությունը կախած ա չէ՞:

Եթե էդ սիմվոլը հանգիստ կարա հայտնվի համ եկեղեցու պատին, համ էլ որևէ մարմնավաճառի որդու վզից կախ տված, էլ դրա ի՞նչն ա խորը քրիստոնեական, կարևոր կամ դաստիարակչական, կասե՞ս:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010), Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեֆ ջան, այն եզդիները եւ քրդերը որոնք ապրում են Հայաստանում, հաճախում են հայկական դպրոց, այն հայերի դպրոցը, որոնք քրիստոնե են


Եվ ի՞նչ անենք, վիրավորե՞նք նրանց կրոնական արժեքները, պարտադրե՞նք դաս անել խաչի ներքո: Իսկ գուցե միանգամից տանենք ու կնքենք մեր եկեղեցում՝ առանց իրենց կամքը հարցնելու:

----------

Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուս ջան, բայց քեզ ո՞վ ա ստիպելու, որ խաչի առաջ խոնարհվես, անգամ ժամերգության ավարտից հետո, եկեղեցում, ոչ մի քահանա չի ստիպում վերջում մոտենալ եւ խաչը համբուրել, անհիմն մեղադրանքներ եք ներկայացնում:


Կներես, գրառումդ ուշադիր չէի կարդացել ու սխալ էի հասկացել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ....................
> 
> 
> 
> Ռուֆուս ջան, բայց քեզ ո՞վ ա ստիպելու, որ խաչի առաջ խոնարհվես, անգամ ժամերգության ավարտից հետո, եկեղեցում, ոչ մի քահանա չի ստիպում վերջում մոտենալ եւ խաչը համբուրել, անհիմն մեղադրանքներ եք ներկայացնում:
> 
> ......................................


դե ասում ենք էլի… եթե էդքան անվնաս բան ա, արի աստղով կիսակլուսին դնենք… կամ ի՞նչ կարիք կա էսքան հայ քրիստոնյաների մեջ մի հատ էլ նշես որ ես հայ քրիստոնյա եմ…

----------

Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> երբ որ եկեղեցիներն անվանում ես քրիստոնեական արժեք և գերադասում մնացածներից, ապա դա ինքնին արժեզրկում է ոչ քրիստոնեական արժեքները… եկեղեցիները պատմամշակույթային և ճարտարապետական կոթողներ են ինչպես Էրեբունին, կամ Թեյշեբայինին… քրիստոնեությունը կրոն է և ոչնչով էլ ավելի հայկական չէ քան հեթանոսությունը…


Իսկ դու բացի այդ տողից կարդա նաեւ շարունակությունը, քրիստոնեական տաճարները ոչնչացնելով, նրանք սեփական դավանանքի կռիվն են տալիս, որ իրենց պետությունում հանկարծ չլինի քրիստոնեա, որովհետեւ բոլորը պետք է լինեն մի մտքի, մի խելքի, որ հանկած չստացվի, որ նույն պետության մեջ կրոնական հողի վրա իրար մեջ հակամարտություն առաջանա:

----------


## Շինարար

Եզդի ասեցիք, հիշեցի, կներեք, թեմային վերաբերող, բայց ձեր հաճելի զրույցից դուրս մի բան հարցնեմ, մեր դպրոցներում, ո՞վ գիտի, Հայ եկեղեցու պատմությունը եզդինե՞րն էլ են անցնում, թե իրանք ազատված են էդ դասերից: Խնդրում եմ՝ արձագանքել միայն կոնկրետ տեղեկություն ունենալու դեպքում: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, այն եզդիները եւ քրդերը որոնք ապրում են Հայաստանում, հաճախում են հայկական դպրոց, այն հայերի դպրոցը, որոնք քրիստոնե են


հետո ինչ… իրանք Հայստանի քաղաքացի չե՞ն… թե՞ իրանք 2րդ սորտի մարդ են… էդ մար դիք էլ էս հողի վրա 1000ավոր տարիներ ապրել են… մեր հետ էլ կռվել թշնամու դեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ դու բացի այդ տողից կարդա նաեւ շարունակությունը, քրիստոնեական տաճարները ոչնչացնելով, նրանք սեփական դավանանքի կռիվն են տալիս, որ իրենց պետությունում հանկարծ չլինի քրիստոնեա, որովհետեւ բոլորը պետք է լինեն մի մտքի, մի խելքի, որ հանկած չստացվի, որ նույն պետության մեջ կրոնական հողի վրա իրար մեջ հակամարտություն առաջանա:


ուրեմն դու էլ ուզում ես իրանց պես անել, հա՞… դե մեր ու իրանց տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ե՞վ: Ասենք թե սկվազնյակ ա:
> Խաչելությունը կախած ա չէ՞:
> 
> Եթե էդ սիմվոլը հանգիստ կարա հայտնվի համ եկեղեցու պատին, համ էլ որևէ մարմնավաճառի որդու վզից կախ տված, էլ դրա ի՞նչն ա խորը քրիստոնեական, կարևոր կամ դաստիարակչական, կասե՞ս:


Դե ի՞նչ ասեմ Գալաթեա ջան, այդ հաստավիզը, որի ուղեղում սկվազնյակա, սկվազնյակոտ ուղեղով չի գնացել դպրոց, ավարտելուց հետո ահագին դատարկ խորշեր են առաջացել, եկեք դպրոցն էլ համարենք ավելորդ արժեք եւ հրաժարվենք:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:34 ----------




> հետո ինչ… իրանք Հայստանի քաղաքացի չե՞ն… թե՞ իրանք 2րդ սորտի մարդ են… էդ մար դիք էլ էս հողի վրա 1000ավոր տարիներ ապրել են… մեր հետ էլ կռվել թշնամու դեմ…


Մեֆ ջան, իրանք չունեն սեփական պետություն, թող ունենաին եւ այդ դեպքում թելադրեին սեփական կանոնները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ի՞նչ ասեմ Գալաթեա ջան, այդ հաստավիզը, որի ուղեղում սկվազնյակա, սկվազնյակոտ ուղեղով չի գնացել դպրոց, ավարտելուց հետո ահագին դատարկ խորշեր են առաջացել, եկեք դպրոցն էլ համարենք ավելորդ արժեք եւ հրաժարվենք:


խաչի զորությունը դպրոցի զորության հետ չես կարող համեմատել…

----------


## Չամիչ

> ուրեմն դու էլ ուզում ես իրանց պես անել, հա՞… դե մեր ու իրանց տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա


Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում  իրանց պես անել Մեֆ ջան, ես իմ սիմվոլն եմ հաստատում, հո իրանցը չե՞մ ոչնչացնում :Shok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ..........................
> 
> 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան,* իրանք չունեն սեփական պետություն*, թող ունենաին եւ այդ դեպքում թելադրեին սեփական կանոնները:


մենք էլ չենք ունեցել Չամիչ ջան, ու եթե քո ասածի պես վարվեին երևի հիմա էլ չլինեինք… էսօրվա օրով քուրդ հրատարակիչը Վանում հայկական էջ է ավելացրել քրդական թերթում… քո ասածը քրիստոնեային հարիր չի Չամիչ ջան, 

… ու ես գիտեմ որ դու տենցը չես

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում  իրանց պես անել Մեֆ ջան, ես իմ սիմվոլն եմ հաստատում, հո իրանցը չե՞մ ոչնչացնում


Չգիտեմ.. չգիտեմ...
Արի փորձենք:
Եթե դպրոցում խաչը արգելելը խաչի ոչնչացում է, ապա այլ կրոնի սիմվոլի տեղադրումն արգելելը՝ այլ կրոնի ոչնչացում:

*Չամի՛չ, համաձա՞յն ես, որ մեր հանրակրթական դպրոցներում տեղադրվեն այդ դպրոցում սովորող երեխաների կրոնը խորհրդանշող սիմվոլներ:*

----------


## Չամիչ

> խաչի զորությունը դպրոցի զորության հետ չես կարող համեմատել…


Իսկ դու մի կասկածի խաչի զորությանը, այն իսկապես զորեղ է, խաչակնքումը ոչ միայն քրիստոնեկան սիմվոլ է, մարդիկ ձեռքերը խաչ անելով, ոտքերը խաչ անելով իրենց էներգետիկ դաշտը փակում են արտաքին բացասական ազդակներից, խաչակնքվելը նույնպես, այդ կարգի մոտիվացիա ունի :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, իսկ որևէ մեկը առաջին գրառման մեջ դրված հոդվածը կարդացե՞լ ա  :Jpit: 

Էնտեղ ընդամենը ասվում ա, որ Հայաստանը ի թիվս մի քանի (պահպանողական) եվրոպական երկրների դեմ է արտահայտվել *Իտալիայի* դպրոցներում խաչելություն տեղադրելու արգելքին:  :Jpit: 

Ոչ մի խոսք չկա այն մասին, որ հայկական դպրոցներում էլ են սկսելու խաչելություն տեղադրեն  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (06.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում  իրանց պես անել Մեֆ ջան, ես իմ սիմվոլն եմ հաստատում, հո իրանցը չե՞մ ոչնչացնում


Չամիչ ջան, խաչելությունը հայկական սիմվոլ չի այլ քրիստոնեական սիմվոլ է… բայց ի՞նչն ա պատճառը որ դու տենց կպած ուզում ես քո սիմվոլը հաստատել, կարող ա՞ հանրային դպրոցը դա միակ տեղն ա որտեղ կարելի ա սիմվոլը հաստատել… Հայաստանի 99% հայ են ամեն քայլափոխին էլ, փառք աստծո եկեղեցի կա, ինչքան ուզում ես աղոթի… արդեն հուշարձաններն ենք քանդում որ եկեղեցի սարքենք…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե ի՞նչ ասեմ Գալաթեա ջան, այդ հաստավիզը, որի ուղեղում սկվազնյակա, սկվազնյակոտ ուղեղով չի գնացել դպրոց, ավարտելուց հետո ահագին դատարկ խորշեր են առաջացել, եկեք դպրոցն էլ համարենք ավելորդ արժեք եւ հրաժարվենք:


Բայց դպրոցն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ:  Ի՞նչ սովորություն ա՝ պատեհ–անպատեհ դպրոցին կպնել..

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դպրոցը, եթե մարդու վզից երկու հազար դոլարանոց խաչելություն ա կախված, բայց ինքը կարա իր ջիպով եկեղեցականի վրայով անցնել ու անգամ կանգ չառնել, որ իմանա մեռել ա՞ թե, հայա հայա կմեռնի:  
Դու քո պրոպագանդան սխալ երկրում ես տանում Չամիչ ջան, Քրիստոսը ստեղ վաղուց ա իր խաչի հետ միասին ոսկու շուկայի ապրանք դառել: 
Խաչի վրի ակրոբատը ոչ մեկին չի հետաքրքրում: Ստեղ ուրիշ արժեքներ են հարգի:

Եթե կարող ես՝ գնա ու ես երկրի միջին ստատիստիկ երեխեքին սովորացրու, որ իրանց մամաներն ու պապաները իրանց սխալ են սովորոցրել, որ ամեն ինչի առաջին տեղում "լավ տեղավորվել" ու փող աշխատելն ա,  ցանկացած գնով:

Եթե չես կարա, ուրեմն դու քո հինգ հազար տարվա մաշիկներով ու խաչելության բազարներով ամենասովորական ժամավաճառությամբ ես զբաղված:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010), Skeptic (06.07.2010), Երվանդ (06.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, իսկ որևէ մեկը առաջին գրառման մեջ դրված հոդվածը կարդացե՞լ ա 
> 
> Էնտեղ ընդամենը ասվում ա, որ Հայաստանը ի թիվս մի քանի (պահպանողական) եվրոպական երկրների դեմ է արտահայտվել *Իտալիայի* դպրոցներում խաչելություն տեղադրելու արգելքին: 
> 
> Ոչ մի խոսք չկա այն մասին, որ հայկական դպրոցներում էլ են սկսելու խաչելություն տեղադրեն


Հայկ ջան, առաջին էջից սկսած ասում եմ, որ շեղվել ենք թեմայից:
Բայց քո գրառման հետ կապված մի նկատառում: ՀԱյկական մի շարք դպրոցներում կա կախված խաչ: Մեր մոտ դա ոչ մեկի զայրույթը չի առաջացնում, որտև ընդհանուր առմամբ մեր մեծ մասն իրենց քրիստոնյա է համարում: Բայց հարց. միթե՞ հրեա՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացի աշակերտն իրեն ճնշված չի զգա նման դպրոցում:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ դու մի կասկածի խաչի զորությանը, այն իսկապես զորեղ է, խաչակնքումը ոչ միայն քրիստոնեկան սիմվոլ է, մարդիկ ձեռքերը խաչ անելով, ոտքերը խաչ անելով իրենց էներգետիկ դաշտը փակում են արտաքին բացասական ազդակներից, խաչակնքվելը նույնպես, այդ կարգի մոտիվացիա ունի


ես շատ եմ կասկածում, որովհետև էդ խաչի զորությունը մենք 1915-ին ենք տեսել… և 2րդ, ոտքրն ու ձեռքերը խաչելը ոչ թե բացասական էներգիան թույլ չի տալիս որ մտնի մարմինդ այլ թույլ չի տալիս որ արյունդ գնա վերջույթներդ… վնաս ա Չամիչ ջան… ես սնահավատություններին կողմնակից չեմ Չամիչ ջան, ես բժշկությանն եմ հավատում…

Չամ ջան, կարող ա՞ ուզում եք խաչելությունը կախեք դպրոցներում որ չարքերն ու բացասական էներգիան չմտնի դպրոց…

----------

Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ ջան, առաջին էջից սկսած ասում եմ, որ շեղվել ենք թեմայից:
> Բայց քո գրառման հետ կապված մի նկատառում: ՀԱյկական մի շարք դպրոցներում կա կախված խաչ: Մեր մոտ դա ոչ մեկի զայրույթը չի առաջացնում, որտև ընդհանուր առմամբ մեր մեծ մասն իրենց քրիստոնյա է համարում: Բայց հարց. միթե՞ հրեա՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացի աշակերտն իրեն ճնշված չի զգա նման դպրոցում:


Դե ես ալարում էի թեման կարդալ, դրա համար էլ զարմանում էի, թե 7 էջ ինչ են էսքան քննարկում:

Արտակ ջան, մարշրուտկեքում էլ խաչ ա կախած, էլ Մարիամ Աստվածածնի նկար, էլ թզբեխ, էլ նապատաստակի թաթ, էլ հսկայական փափուկ զառեր, հրեա ՀՀ որևէ քաղաքացի իրեն ճնշված չի՞ զգա նման մարշրուտկայում  :Jpit: 

Ընդհանուր առմամբ խիստ դեմ եմ նման բաներին, լինի դպրոցներում, թե մարշրուտկաներում, սակայն արգելքն էլ էս դեպքում էդքան ճիշտ չեմ համարում (եղածը մի մեծ բան չի, խաչ ա, թող իրա համար պատից կախված լինի): Սակայն եթե դպրոցներում խաչելություն կախելը մասսայականացնեն ու հլը մի բան էլ ստիպեն, որ ամեն առավոտ երեխաները դեմը ծնկի գան ու աղոթեն, առաջինը ես կելնեմ ու կբողոքեմ  :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (06.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, իսկ որևէ մեկը առաջին գրառման մեջ դրված հոդվածը կարդացե՞լ ա 
> 
> Էնտեղ ընդամենը ասվում ա, որ Հայաստանը ի թիվս մի քանի (պահպանողական) եվրոպական երկրների դեմ է արտահայտվել *Իտալիայի* դպրոցներում խաչելություն տեղադրելու արգելքին: 
> 
> Ոչ մի խոսք չկա այն մասին, որ հայկական դպրոցներում էլ են սկսելու խաչելություն տեղադրեն


դու Իտալիա բառին մի խաբնվի Ռուֆուս ջան, քո կարծիքով պետությունը պաշտոնապես ինչի՞ ա միացել դրան… դա էլ անելու են վերջում եթե չասեմ որ մի հատ էլ տերտեր կարող ա կցեն դպրոցին որ ամեն առավոտ տերունական աղոթք անեն… դու տերտերի ինտերվյուն էլ պիտի լսեիր… սենց որ գնաց շատ հնարավոր է որ եկեղեցին այնքան ճնշի որ կրեացիան էլ դասավանդեն… չնայած թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց ես դա չեմ բացառում եթե դրա առաջը չառնվի… մեզ մոտ եկեղեցին սերտաճում է իշխանությունների հետ… ՄԵԾ ՎՏԱՆԳ

----------

Skeptic (06.07.2010), Գալաթեա (06.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ես ալարում էի թեման կարդալ, դրա համար էլ զարմանում էի, թե 7 էջ ինչ են էսքան քննարկում:
> 
> Արտակ ջան, մարշրուտկեքում էլ խաչ ա կախած, էլ Մարիամ Աստվածածնի նկար, էլ թզբեխ, էլ նապատաստակի թաթ, էլ հսկայական փափուկ զառեր, հրեա ՀՀ որևէ քաղաքացի իրեն ճնշված չի՞ զգա նման մարշրուտկայում 
> 
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ խիստ դեմ եմ նման բաներին, լինի դպրոցներում, թե մարշրուտկաներում, սակայն արգելքն էլ էս դեպքում էդքան ճիշտ չեմ համարում (եղածը մի մեծ բան չի, խաչ ա, թող իրա համար պատից կախված լինի): Սակայն եթե դպրոցներում խաչելություն կախելը մասսայականացնեն ու հլը մի բան էլ ստիպեն, որ ամեն առավոտ երեխաները դեմը ծնկի գան ու աղոթեն, առաջինը ես կելնեմ ու կբողոքեմ


Անշուշտ, Հայկ ջան, իսկ հիմա հարցին մոտենանք հակառակ կողմից:
Եթե դպրոցում թույլատրվում է խաչ կախել, ապա պետք է թույլատրվի նաև այլ կրոնների սիմվոլիկան: 
Հիմա հարց. արդյո՞ք ինչ քննարկում տեղի կունենա Հայաստանում, ի՞նչ արգելքներ կդրվեն մյուս սիմվոլիկաների նկատմամբ:
Մեջդ, ինքդ քեզ համար պատասխանի այդ հարցին, դրանից հետո խաչի տեղադրման հարցին:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ես ալարում էի թեման կարդալ, դրա համար էլ զարմանում էի, թե 7 էջ ինչ են էսքան քննարկում:
> 
> *Արտակ ջան, մարշրուտկեքում էլ խաչ ա կախած, էլ Մարիամ Աստվածածնի նկար, էլ թզբեխ, էլ նապատաստակի թաթ, էլ հսկայական փափուկ զառեր, հրեա ՀՀ որևէ քաղաքացի իրեն ճնշված չի՞ զգա նման մարշրուտկայում* 
> 
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ խիստ դեմ եմ նման բաներին, լինի դպրոցներում, թե մարշրուտկաներում, սակայն արգելքն էլ էս դեպքում էդքան ճիշտ չեմ համարում (եղածը մի մեծ բան չի, խաչ ա, թող իրա համար պատից կախված լինի): Սակայն եթե դպրոցներում խաչելություն կախելը մասսայականացնեն ու հլը մի բան էլ ստիպեն, որ ամեն առավոտ երեխաները դեմը ծնկի գան ու աղոթեն, առաջինը ես կելնեմ ու կբողոքեմ


Մարշրուտկեն մասնավոր ա Ռուֆ ջան, կարա իրա պապու նկարն էլ կախի ինչ պոզայով ուզում ա…

----------

Chuk (06.07.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> դու Իտալիա բառին մի խաբնվի Ռուֆուս ջան, քո կարծիքով պետությունը պաշտոնապես ինչի՞ ա միացել դրան… դա էլ անելու են վերջում եթե չասեմ որ մի հատ էլ տերտեր կարող ա կցեն դպրոցին որ ամեն առավոտ տերունական աղոթք անեն… դու տերտերի ինտերվյուն էլ պիտի լսեիր… սենց որ գնաց շատ հնարավոր է որ եկեղեցին այնքան ճնշի որ կրեացիան էլ դասավանդեն… չնայած թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց ես դա չեմ բացառում եթե դրա առաջը չառնվի… *մեզ մոտ եկեղեցին սերտաճում է իշխանությունների հետ… ՄԵԾ ՎՏԱՆԳ*


Եկեղեցու խնկահոտ քթի խառնվելը իշխանությունների հետ *երբեք* մեզ օգուտ չի բերել... միայն վնաս։
Դասեր չենք առնում, լավ չի:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Չամ ջան, կարող ա՞ ուզում եք խաչելությունը կախեք դպրոցներում որ չարքերն ու բացասական էներգիան չմտնի դպրոց…


Չարքերի դասակարգի ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը 10 տարի դպրոց ա գնացել...  :Jpit: 

Ես առաջարկում եմ դպրոցում որպես պարտադիր ատրիբուտներ ավելացնենք նալեր, աչքի ուլունքներ, փշեր ու թու-թու-թու ասող ու ուսի հետևով թքող, մեկ էլ տուտուզը կճմտող տատիներ:  :Xeloq:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> դու Իտալիա բառին մի խաբնվի Ռուֆուս ջան, քո կարծիքով պետությունը պաշտոնապես ինչի՞ ա միացել դրան… դա էլ անելու են վերջում եթե չասեմ որ մի հատ էլ տերտեր կարող ա կցեն դպրոցին որ ամեն առավոտ տերունական աղոթք անեն… դու տերտերի ինտերվյուն էլ պիտի լսեիր… սենց որ գնաց շատ հնարավոր է որ եկեղեցին այնքան ճնշի որ կրեացիան էլ դասավանդեն… չնայած թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց ես դա չեմ բացառում եթե դրա առաջը չառնվի… մեզ մոտ եկեղեցին սերտաճում է իշխանությունների հետ… ՄԵԾ ՎՏԱՆԳ


Դե եսիմ, ինչ-որ մի տեղ ճիշտ ես ասում, մեռելոցները պաշտոնապես ազատ օր հռչակող նախագահը վաղը մյուս օր կարող ա դա էլ անի  :Smile:  




> Անշուշտ, Հայկ ջան, իսկ հիմա հարցին մոտենանք հակառակ կողմից:
> Եթե դպրոցում թույլատրվում է խաչ կախել, ապա պետք է թույլատրվի նաև այլ կրոնների սիմվոլիկան: 
> Հիմա հարց. արդյո՞ք ինչ քննարկում տեղի կունենա Հայաստանում, ի՞նչ արգելքներ կդրվեն մյուս սիմվոլիկաների նկատմամբ:
> Մեջդ, ինքդ քեզ համար պատասխանի այդ հարցին, դրանից հետո խաչի տեղադրման հարցին:


Արտակ ջան, ինչքան որ ես լիբերալ եմ, էդքան էլ ոչ ծայրահեղական եմ: ԻՄՀԿ քանի դեռ վիճակը նորմալ ա ու քանի դեռ այլ կրոնների ներկայացուցիչների կողմից բողոքներ չեն եղել, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա  :Jpit:  Այ երբ որ ինչ-որ մեկը բողոքի, այդ ժամանակ նոր կանցնեմ իր կողմը ու կպաշտպանեմ ցանկացած տիպի կրոնական սիմվոլիկայի ցուցադրման արգելքը հասարակական վայրերում, իսկ ներկա պահին ԻՄՀԿ նորմալ իրավիճակ ա, պետք չի խառնվել  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես առաջարկում եմ դպրոցում որպես պարտադիր ատրիբուտներ ավելացնենք նալեր, աչքի ուլունքներ, փշեր ու թու-թու-թու ասող ու ուսի հետևով թքող, մեկ էլ տուտուզը կճմտող տատիներ:


 
Տուտուզ կմճտելու պահով զգույշ ա պետք լինել:
Իտալիայում էդ կարող ա մարմնի փափուկ մասերի հանդեպ մատնձգություն համարեն, մերոնք էլ թափով համաձայնեն:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010), Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե եսիմ, ինչ-որ մի տեղ ճիշտ ես ասում, մեռելոցները պաշտոնապես ազատ օր հռչակող նախագահը վաղը մյուս օր կարող ա դա էլ անի  
> 
> 
> 
> Արտակ ջան, ինչքան որ ես լիբերալ եմ, էդքան էլ ոչ ծայրահեղական եմ: ԻՄՀԿ քանի դեռ վիճակը նորմալ ա ու քանի դեռ այլ կրոնների ներկայացուցիչների կողմից բողոքներ չեն եղել, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա  Այ երբ որ ինչ-որ մեկը բողոքի, այդ ժամանակ նոր կանցնեմ իր կողմը ու կպաշտպանեմ ցանկացած տիպի կրոնական սիմվոլիկայի ցուցադրման արգելքը հասարակական վայրերում, իսկ ներկա պահին ԻՄՀԿ նորմալ իրավիճակ ա, պետք չի խառնվել


Ապեր ճիշտն ասած ես ոչ թե այլ կրոնների ոտնահարմամբ եմ անհանգստացած այլ առանց այդ էլ ինվալիդ կրջական համակարգին մի հատ էլ կրոնական ուղղություն տալով եմ անհանգստացած… սա ոչ միայն մեր կրթական համակարգը վերջնականապես կքանդի այլև կվարկաբեկի մեր եկեղեցին որ վարկն արդեն իսկ ոչ մի լավ բանով աչքի չի ընկնում էս 10 տարիների ընթացքում…

…էս ա ապեր…

----------


## Gayl

Բոց քննարկումներ են :LOL: 
Ուրեմն իմ պատմության ուսուցչուհին, ով նաև ուսմասվար էր, երբ մտնում էր դասարան ոտքի էինք կանգնում և «Հայր Մեր» ը սկզբից մինչև վերջ ասում էինք և այդպես 5-6 տարի, իսկ պատմության դասերին մի հատ թեթև թեմա էինք քցում ու վերջ դասը պռավալ, սկսում էր Աստվածաշունչ քարոզել ի դեպ հիմա նույնպես այդպես է վարվում:
Չենթարկվել չկար կնիկ հալով քացու տակ կքցեր:
Ասածս ինչա, էտքան ծանր պետք չի տանել, մեկա կգտնվեն իմ նման մարդիկ որ իրանց վրա Կաթողիկոսի անեծքն էլ չի ազդի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Տուտուզ կմճտելու պահով զգույշ ա պետք լինել*:
> Իտալիայում էդ կարող ա մարմնի փափուկ մասերի հանդեպ մատնձգություն համարեն, մերոնք էլ թափով համաձայնեն:


ու քանի որ կանանց համալսարանները առանձին են լինելու ես կանեմ այդ աստվածահաճո գործը… մեկը պտի անի՞ թե չէ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ու քանի որ կանանց համալսարանները առանձին են լինելու ես կանեմ այդ աստվածահաճո գործը… մեկը պտի անի՞ թե չէ…


Օրհնվեն բոլոր կամավորները իրենց քրիստոնեա էությունն այս սուրբ գործին նվիրող  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010), Երվանդ (06.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բոց քննարկումներ են
> Ուրեմն իմ պատմության ուսուցչուհին, ով նաև ուսմասվար էր, երբ մտնում էր դասարան ոտքի էինք կանգնում և «Հայր Մեր» ը սկզբից մինչև վերջ ասում էինք և այդպես 5-6 տարի, իսկ պատմության դասերին մի հատ թեթև թեմա էինք քցում ու վերջ դասը պռավալ, սկսում էր Աստվածաշունչ քարոզել ի դեպ հիմա նույնպես այդպես է վարվում:
> Չենթարկվել չկար կնիկ հալով քացու տակ կքցեր:
> *Ասածս ինչա, էտքան ծանր պետք չի տանել, մեկա կգտնվեն իմ նման մարդիկ որ իրանց վրա Կաթողիկոսի անեծքն էլ չի ազդի:*


ապեր, Սուխուդյանին կասենք դրա հախից կգա… հավատա… դա էլ մանկապղծությանը հավասար բան ա… մարդուն ծեծելով ավետարան քարոզելը

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես պատրաստվում էի իմ ծառայություններն առաջարկել, բայց դե կարծում եմ որ Մեֆը ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ էտ կանի, ես կարողա տարվեմ խորանամ, թու թու թու, նալաթ քեզ չար սատանա :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օրհնվեն բոլոր կամավորները իրենց քրիստոնեա էությունն այս սուրբ գործին նվիրող


աստվածավախ եմ Գալ ջան, ինչ անեմ…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:17 ----------




> Ես պատրաստվում էի իմ ծառայություններն առաջարկել, բայց դե կարծում եմ որ Մեֆը ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ էտ կանի, ես կարողա տարվեմ խորանամ, թու թու թու, նալաթ քեզ չար սատանա


Եր ջան Մեֆը հես ա էստաֆետը քեզ ա հանձնում…

----------

Երվանդ (06.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> ու քանի որ կանանց համալսարանները առանձին են լինելու ես կանեմ այդ աստվածահաճո գործը… մեկը պտի անի՞ թե չէ…


Հը - ը, իմ առաջարկած մասնագիտությամբ աշխատելու առաջնահերթությունը հենց ինձ ա պատկանում:  :Tongue: 




> Բոց քննարկումներ են
> Ուրեմն իմ պատմության ուսուցչուհին, ով նաև ուսմասվար էր, երբ մտնում էր դասարան ոտքի էինք կանգնում և «Հայր Մեր» ը սկզբից մինչև վերջ ասում էինք և այդպես 5-6 տարի, իսկ պատմության դասերին մի հատ թեթև թեմա էինք քցում ու վերջ դասը պռավալ, սկսում էր Աստվածաշունչ քարոզել ի դեպ հիմա նույնպես այդպես է վարվում:


Իմ բախտը էդ հարցով բերել ա, մեր պատմության դասատուն առաջադեմ հայացքների տեր էր: Բայց մի օր, 8-րդ կամ 9-րդ դասարանում, եսիմ որ դասին աստվածաբանության ֆակուլտետից պրակտիկանտներ էին էկել, ու մեր տղեքից մեկը իրանց հարցրեց, թե ավարտելուց հետո իրանք ինչ գործով են զբաղվելու: Բնականաբար, խելքին մոտ պատասխան չգտնելով, իրանք սկսեցին «պտույտ» լինել: Իմ մտքով էլ, չգիտես ինչի, անցավ Աստվածաշնչի հակասական տողերից մեկը, ու իրանց հարցրեցի, թե դա ինչ ա նշանակում /էն ժամանակ դեռ քվազիհավատացյալ էի © kyahi/: Սկզբից պատասխանեց, որ Աստվածաշնչում նման բան չկա, բայց երբ նշեցի էդ մտքի հասցեն, ասեց` Աստծո ուղիներն անքննելի են /կրոնական «պտույտների» ամենակուրիոզ դրսևորումը/:
Վերջում, մեր դասարանից դժգոհ գնացին:

----------


## Gayl

> ապեր, Սուխուդյանին կասենք դրա հախից կգա… հավատա… դա էլ մանկապղծությանը հավասար բան ա… մարդուն ծեծելով ավետարան քարոզելը


Դե լավ կողմեր էլ ունի, մի անգամ հոգի կանչելու համար աղջիկ տղա թաթալոշ ստացանք :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:Shok: 

Իսկ գիտեք, որ այդ պատմության դասատուն "հոդվածի տակ" ա...

ՀՀ–ում արգելվում ա կրոնական քարոզը։ Ինչպես դպրոցներում, այնպես էլ համալսարաններում։
Մի 7-8 տարի առաջ դեպքեր եղան, երբ համալսարաններից դասախոսների հանեցին՝ կրոնական ուղղվածությամբ քարոզ անելու համար։

Մենք Կրոնագիտության ամբիոնից դասախոս ենք ունեցել Կրոնի Պատմություն դասավանդող, էդ մարդը մի անգամ մի կրոնի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունք չի դրսեվորել, զուտ փաստեր։ Ճիշտ ա, ինքը  Խաչատրյան Վարդանն էր  :Tongue:   :Love: 


Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա սիմվոլիկային.... Ինչու մենակ այլ կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներին ա պետք պաշտպանել՞ Բա աթեիստները...
Ես տենց ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում քրիստոնեական րիտուալներին, սովորական պետք է որ լինի, բայց որ տեսնում եմ, ոնց են նոր խանութ, սրճարան կամ էլ պետական մի գրասենյակ  բացելուց քահանա բերում  :Bad:  սիրտս խառնում ա... Էդ ինչ հեթանոսական սնահավատություններ են... 
Իսկ ընտրություններից առաջ կաթողիկոսի ներկայությունը ընտրարշավի ժամանկ  :Bad:  խայտառակություն....

ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ իշխանություններն ինչ–որ "նալոգ" ունեն վրաները, պարտավորվել են միմյանց "պադդերժկա" անել... դրա համար իրար համար քամանչա են փչում...
Իշխանությունները քահանաներին են ամեն պատեհ–անպատեհ առիթով մեջ գցում անպոչ գդալի պես, փոխարենը, լռում են կղերականաության գործերի մասին... եւ հակառակը... :Bad:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ գիտեք, որ այդ պատմության դասատուն "հոդվածի տակ" ա...


Նա թքած ունի, ինքն էլ գիտի ոչ չի կարելի, որ արգելված ա, բայց դա իրեն չի հետաքրքրում, ինքը շատ լավ մարդ ա, բայց որ արգելեն սխալ չեն անի:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չգիտեմ.. չգիտեմ...
> Արի փորձենք:
> Եթե դպրոցում խաչը արգելելը խաչի ոչնչացում է, ապա այլ կրոնի սիմվոլի տեղադրումն արգելելը՝ այլ կրոնի ոչնչացում:
> 
> *Չամի՛չ, համաձա՞յն ես, որ մեր հանրակրթական դպրոցներում տեղադրվեն այդ դպրոցում սովորող երեխաների կրոնը խորհրդանշող սիմվոլներ:*


Չուկ ջան, նենց բաներ կասես, դու գիտե՞ս գեթ մեկ հայ Հայաստանում ով իսլամ է  դավանում: Իսկ երբեւէ լսե՞լ ես, որ Հայաստանի բուդդիստները պահանջեն բուդդայական տաճար կառուցել Հայաստանում: Իսլամիստների կրոնական մոլեռանդության եւ անհանդուրժողականության մասին շատ լավ տեղյակ ենք, հնարավորինս պետք է անսասան պահենք մեր տարածքը մոլեռանդության նման անառողջ դրսեւորումներից: Իսկ խաչը հայ քրիստոնեայի սիմվոլն է, եւ այս սիմվոլի հաստատումը ոչ մի կերպ չի ոտահարում այլոց իրավունքները: Եվ ի վերջո, երբ ինչ որ մեկը կխնդրի պաշտպանել իր ոտնահարված իրավունքները, նոր գործնական քայլեր կգործադրեք այդ ուղղությամբ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, նենց բաներ կասես, դու գիտե՞ս գեթ մեկ հայ Հայաստանում ով իսլամ է  դավանում: Իսկ երբեւէ լսե՞լ ես, որ Հայաստանի բուդդիստները պահանջեն բուդդայական տաճար կառուցել Հայաստանում: Իսլամիստների կրոնական մոլեռանդության եւ անհանդուրժողականության մասին շատ լավ տեղյակ ենք, հնարավորինս պետք է անսասան պահենք մեր տարածքը մոլեռանդության նման անառողջ դրսեւորումներից: Իսկ խաչը հայ քրիստոնեայի սիմվոլն է, եւ այս սիմվոլի հաստատումը ոչ մի կերպ չի ոտահարում այլոց իրավունքները: Եվ ի վերջո, երբ ինչ որ մեկը կխնդրի պաշտպանել իր ոտնահարված իրավունքները, նոր գործնական քայլեր կգործադրեք այդ ուղղությամբ:


 Շնորհակալություն հարցիս *Չ*պատասխանելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Շնորհակալություն հարցիս *Չ*պատասխանելու համար


Կարծես թե պատասխանեցի :Smile:  երբ ինչ որ մեկը այդ հարցը կբարձրացնի, նոր կպատասխանենք: Առայժմ ոչ մի այլ կրոն դավանող չի պահանջել, որ հայկական դպրոցում Մուհամեդի կամ Բուդդայի արձանիկը դրվի: Եվ չեմ էլ կարծում, որ իրենց կողմից բողոքի ալիք բարձրանա եթե այնպես պատահի, որ հայկական դպրոցներում խաչի սիմվոլը տեղադրվի:
Ինչպես Քրիստոսին այնպես էլ Բուդդային համարում եմ մարդկույան  հոգեւոր ուսուցիչներ եւ չեմ կարծում, որ Բուդդան նեղանա եթե խաչի սիմվոլի առաջ աղոթեմ, այլ ոչ թե Բուդդայի արձանի :Smile:  Եվ եթե գնամ Հնդկաստան չեմ փորձի քրիստոնեական եկեղեցի փնտրել, կգնամ Բուդդայական տաճար եւ հենց  Բուդդայի արձանի առաջ կաղոթեմ, չեմ կարծում, որ Քրիստոսը կնեղանա :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծես թե պատասխանեցի երբ ինչ որ մեկը այդ հարցը կբարձրացնի, նոր կպատասխանենք:


Այս տիպի պատասխանը տարբեր միջավայրերում ունի տարբեր անվանումներ.
- Դիվանագիտական պատասխան
- Կրուտիտ
- Պատասխանից խուսափել
- Ընկնել սար ու ձոր
- և այլն:


Շատ լավ: Մեր գյուղի դպրոցում սովորում են արևապաշտներ, համաձա՞յն ես, որ արևապաշտական սիմվոլ լինի կախված այդ դպրոցում:
Իմ երեխան բուդդայական է լինելու, համաձա՞յն ես,  որ դպրոցի մուտքի մոտ Բուդդայի արձանիկը դրվի:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այս տիպի պատասխանը տարբեր միջավայրերում ունի տարբեր անվանումներ.
> - Դիվանագիտական պատասխան
> - Կրուտիտ
> - Պատասխանից խուսափել
> - Ընկնել սար ու ձոր
> - և այլն:
> 
> 
> Շատ լավ: Մեր գյուղի դպրոցում սովորում են արևապաշտներ, համաձա՞յն ես, որ արևապաշտական սիմվոլ լինի կախված այդ դպրոցում:
> Իմ երեխան բուդդայական է լինելու, համաձա՞յն ես,  որ դպրոցի մուտքի մոտ Բուդդայի արձանիկը դրվի:


Լավ ասիր բայց, ոչ ոք չի պատրաստվում դպրոցի մուտքի մոտ խաչքար կառուցել, որ դու Բուդդայի արձանիկն ես առաջարկում տեղադրել :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ ասիր բայց, ոչ ոք չի պատրաստվում դպրոցի մուտքի մոտ խաչքար կառուցել, որ դու Բուդդայի արձանիկն ես առաջարկում տեղադրել


Նորից շնորհակալություն հարց*եր*իս *Չ*պատասխանելու համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նորից շնորհակալություն հարց*եր*իս *Չ*պատասխանելու համար:


Չուկ ջան, բայց ո՞վ ա պատրաստվում դպրոցի բակում Քրիոստոսի արձանը տեղադրել, որ դու Բուդդայի արձանի մասին հարց ես տալի՞ս:  Իսկ  քննարկման նյութը իսկապես շատ նուրբ հարց ա, որի հետ կապված հնարավոր չի, միանշանակ ու կոնկրետ պատասխան տալ: Համոզված եմ, որ հիմա էլ կան դպրոցներ, որտեղ պատերին դպրոցի աշակերտների ձեռքերով պատրաստված կամ նկարած խաչեր են տեղադրված: Որովհետեւ դա մերն է, հայերը արդեն երկու հազարամյակ է խաչքարեր են կառուցում եւ ոչ մի զարմանալու բան չկա եթե անգամ, պաշտոնական որոշման բացակայթան դեպքում դպրոցի պատերին խաչեր երեւան:
Կարծում եմ, որ նման որոշում երբեք չի լինի, ոչ խաչքարերի ոչ էլ եկեղեցիների պակաս չունենք, կարոտ չենք, որ մի բան էլ դպրոցներում տեղադրենք:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, բայց ո՞վ ա պատրաստվում դպրոցի բակում Քրիոստոսի արձանը տեղադրել, որ դու Բուդդայի արձանի մասին հարց ես տալի՞ս:  Իսկ  քննարկման նյութը իսկապես շատ նուրբ հարց ա, որի հետ կապված հնարավոր չի, միանշանակ ու կոնկրետ պատասխան տալ: Համոզված եմ, որ հիմա էլ կան դպրոցներ, որտեղ պատերին դպրոցի աշակերտների ձեռքերով պատրաստված կամ նկարած խաչեր են տեղադրված: Որովհետեւ դա մերն է, հայերը արդեն երկու հազարամյակ է խաչքարեր են կառուցում եւ ոչ մի զարմանալու բան չկա եթե անգամ, պաշտոնական որոշման բացակայթան դեպքում դպրոցի պատերին խաչեր երեւան:
> Կարծում եմ, որ նման որոշում երբեք չի լինի, ոչ խաչքարերի ոչ էլ եկեղեցիների պակաս չունենք, կարոտ չենք, որ մի բան էլ դպրոցներում տեղադրենք:


Լավ Չամիչ ջան, քանի որ շեղում ես, չպատասխանելու պատրվակ ստեղծելու համար, անցնեմ ճնշումներին: Քո ասածի տրամաբանությամբ, որը հիմք ընդունեցիր Բուդդայի արձանիկը տեղադրել-չտեղադրելու հարցիս չպատասխանելու համար (անտեսելով մեր գյուղի իրական՝ գոյություն ունեցող արևապաշտների համար նրանց սիմվոլիկան դպրոցում տեղադրել-չտեղադրելու հարցը), այսպիսով ըստ այդ տրամաբանության դու դեմ ես դպրոցի բակում խաչքար կանգնեցնելու, ես ճի՞շտ հասկացա:

Խաչքար, որը մեր մշակույթի մի մասն է: Ահա այդ խաչքարը կանգնեցնելուն դպրոցի բակում դու դեմ ես: Ճի՞շտ եմ:
Իսկ եթե դեմ չես, ապա խնդրում եմ ասա, կո՞ղմ ես, որ զավակներիս դպրոցի բակում Բուդդայի արձանիկը կանգնեցվի, որը նույնքան է բուդդայականության խորհրդանիշ, որքան խաչքարը առաքելական եկեղեցու:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.07.2010), Skeptic (06.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լավ Չամիչ ջան, քանի որ շեղում ես, չպատասխանելու պատրվակ ստեղծելու համար, անցնեմ ճնշումներին: Քո ասածի տրամաբանությամբ, որը հիմք ընդունեցիր Բուդդայի արձանիկը տեղադրել-չտեղադրելու հարցիս չպատասխանելու համար (անտեսելով մեր գյուղի իրական՝ գոյություն ունեցող արևապաշտների համար նրանց սիմվոլիկան դպրոցում տեղադրել-չտեղադրելու հարցը), այսպիսով ըստ այդ տրամաբանության դու դեմ ես դպրոցի բակում խաչքար կանգնեցնելու, ես ճի՞շտ հասկացա:
> 
> Խաչքար, որը մեր մշակույթի մի մասն է: Ահա այդ խաչքարը կանգնեցնելուն դպրոցի բակում դու դեմ ես: Ճի՞շտ եմ:
> Իսկ եթե դեմ չես, ապա խնդրում եմ ասա, կո՞ղմ ես, որ զավակներիս դպրոցի բակում Բուդդայի արձանիկը կանգնեցվի, որը նույնքան է բուդդայականության խորհրդանիշ, որքան խաչքարը առաքելական եկեղեցու:


Եթե այս տեմպերով շարունակենք, շուտով կկանգնենք հետեւյալ հարցի առաջ՝ կարելի՞ է Հայաստանում բուդդայական տաճարներ կառուցել թե՞ ոչ:
Գիտե՞ս ինչ, հարցերդ մտածելու տեղիք են տալիս, ասեմ, ինչու:  Չնայած, որ ամեն քայլափոխի եկեղեցիենր ու խաչքարեր ենք կառուցում, բայց հոգեւոր կուլտուրայից բավական հեռու ենք: Իսկ հոգեւոր կուլտուրան առաջին հերթին ծառայում է՝ ինքնավերհսկմանը, ինքնաճանաչմանը եւ ինքնակարգավորմանը: Իսկ մեզ մոտ, ցավոք սրտի գլխավոր շեշտը ներքին բովանկադության վրա չէ, որ դրվում է: Այո ես դեմ եմ, որ դպրոցի բակում լքված պաչքար տեղադրվի, որովհետեւ ցավոք, դա ոչ մի դեր չի խաղալու  հանրության հոգեւոր կուլտուրան բարձրացնելու գործում: Նորից եմ շեշտում իմ համոզվածությունը, որ՝ դպրոցներում խաչի սիմվոլիկա տեղադրելու ոչ մի որոշում էլ չի կայացվելու:

----------


## Rammstein

Էս ի՞նչ ծայրահեղությունների ա վերածվել էս թեման:  :Shok:  Թեման բացվել ա խաչելությունն արգելելու մասին, բայց շատերը քննարկում են այն պարտադրելու մասին:  :Blink: 

Ժող, ինչքան քիչ օրենք լինի սահմանված նման դեպքերում, էնքան լավ: Որ ամեն ինչում օրենքներ սահմանենք, կարող ա նույնիսկ արգելվի վզին խաչ կախած փողոցով քայլել… կամ, ասենք, օրենք լինի, որ եթե մարդ խաչ կախած քայլում ա, պետք ա էդ խաչը մարմնից ավելի մեծ հեռավորության վրա չգտնվի, քան 8 մմ-ը, հակառակ դեպքում կհամարվի քարոզչություն, եւ այլն…  :Blink:  Օրենքի սահմանումը ցանկացած հարցում ծայրահեղ մեթոդ ա: Ու բացի էդ, համարում եմ, որ աշխարհիկ պետությունը գործ չունի կրոնական որեւէ բանի հետ (մենակ թող միմյանց խղճի վրա չբռնանալու օրենք լինի ու վերջ): Մարդ եթե ապրում ա աշխարհիկ պետության մեջ, թող անտեսի ցանկացած կրոնական սիմվոլ, որը իրեն դուր չի գալիս:

----------


## Chuk

> Այո ես դեմ եմ, որ դպրոցի բակում լքված պաչքար տեղադրվի, որովհետեւ ցավոք, դա ոչ մի դեր չի խաղալու  հանրության հոգեւոր կուլտուրան բարձրացնելու գործում:


Ես իմ հարցերի պատասխանն այդպես էլ չեմ ստանում, պտույտ-պտույտ-շրջապտույտ-պտույտ, բայց ուղիղ դրված հարցերին այդպես էլ պատասխան չկա: Լավ, ոչինչ: Ըմբռնում եմ, հարցերիս ուղիղ պատասխանը բերելու է մինչ այժմ բերված հիմնավորումների հետ կտրուկ հակասության ու պետք է չպատասխանել: Շատ լավ:

Հիմա այս մեջբերածս մտքի մասին: Նախ հիշեցնեմ, որ մենք խոսում ենք ինչ-ինչ նկատառումներով կրոնական սիմվոլիկան դպրոցում արգելելու մասին, դու սիմվոլիկան չարգելելու կողմ ես արտահայտվում: Հետաքրքիր է ինչու՞: Եթե անգամ խաչքարը (մշակութային արժեքը) քո կարծիքով, ինչպես գրել ես, հանրության հոգևոր կուլտուրան չի բարձրացնելու, ի՞նչ է, դպրոցի պատից կախված ոսկեջրած էժանագին գիպսե խա՞չն է բարձրացնելու: Եթե ոչ, ապա այդ կեղծ սիմվոլիկայի տեղադրումը (կեղծ, որովհետև ինքը անկեղծությանը չի նպաստելու, քո իսկ կարծիքով) ի՞նչ օգուտ է տալու, որ ուզում ես, որ չարգելվի: Միթե՞ միայն ձևի համար, կեղծիքի համար, ձևացնելու համար, որ տեսեք-տեսեք մենք ի՜նչ բարեպաշտ ենք, որ մենք 1700 տարի ա Քրիստոսին ենք հավատում ու հոգ չէ, որ իրականում չենք հավատում, կարևորը որ քրիստոնեական սկզբունքներից մեկը՝ «մի՛ ստիր»-ը խախտենք ու ի լուր ամբողջ աշխարհի հանրային դպրոցի պատին էժանագին գիպսե ոսկեջրած խաչը՝ վրան չարչարված դեմքով Քրիստոսը, գլխից արյուն  հոսելով, կողքը բարդիներ, ֆոնին Արարատը, ահա այդ սիմվոլիկան փակցնելով ի լուր աշխարհի ստենք ու ասենք, որ իբր բոլորս հավատացյալ ու բարեպաշտ ենք, այնքան բարեպաշտ, որ այդպես անկեղծորեն ստում ենք, չենք գործում քրիստոնեաբար, ու նաև 10 պատվիրաններից մեկն ենք խախտում, որտև դա նույնն է, որ Աստծու անունը անտեղի տանք:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2010), Skeptic (06.07.2010), Արևածագ (06.07.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Բարի օր ժողովուրդ ջան... փոքր ինչ շեղվեմ թեմայից....  մի բան եմ նկատել /եթե մինչ ինձ դեռ չեն նկատել  :Smile:  /՝ ըստ իս թեմայի վերագիրը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, ոնց հասկացա՝ այստեղ քննարկվում է *խաչակնքվելու* գաղափարը... քննարկում ենք  խաչակնքվելը հանրային դպրոցներում... չէ՞...  :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> Բարի օր ժողովուրդ ջան... փոքր ինչ շեղվեմ թեմայից....  մի բան եմ նկատել /եթե մինչ ինձ դեռ չեն նկատել  /՝ ըստ իս թեմայի վերագիրը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, ոնց հասկացա՝ այստեղ քննարկվում է *խաչակնքվելու* գաղափարը... քննարկում ենք  խաչակնքվելը հանրային դպրոցներում... չէ՞...


Չէ, Էլիզ ջան, Մեֆը թեման բացելուց ի նկատի ա ունեցել հենց խաչելությունը - Քրիստոսի խաչելությունը պատկերող արձանիկները:

----------


## Էլիզե

> Չէ, Էլիզ ջան, Մեֆը թեման բացելուց ի նկատի ա ունեցել հենց խաչելությունը - Քրիստոսի խաչելությունը պատկերող արձանիկները:


հաա՜... դե էտ դեպքում ինձ կներեք, թեման լավ չէի հասկացել...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հիմա այս մեջբերածս մտքի մասին: Նախ հիշեցնեմ, որ մենք խոսում ենք ինչ-ինչ նկատառումներով կրոնական սիմվոլիկան դպրոցում արգելելու մասին, դու սիմվոլիկան չարգելելու կողմ ես արտահայտվում: Հետաքրքիր է ինչու՞:


Եթե ինձ մնա, ես ինքս երբեք նման առաջարկ չեմ անի, արդեն նշեցի,  ոչ եկեղեցիերի ոչ էլ խաչքարերի պակաս չունենք: Այ կրոնական լուրջ փիլիսոփայության պակաս ունենք, եւ հազիվ թե պատերին խաչ կախելով էտ բացը գոնե կարկատանի տեսքով լրացվի: Բայց եթե նման որոշում կայացվի, դեմ չեմ լինի: Ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքիր, եթե դասարանի երեխեքով որոշեն իրենց դասասենյակի պատին խաչ կախել, ինչ որ մեկը պիտի արգելի՞: Չուկ ջան հասկացի, ես ոչ թե կողմ եմ, այլ դեմ չեմ: 

Բայց նաեւ շատ լավ գիտակցում եմ, որ պարտադրաբար դպրոցի պատերին խաչեր կախելը կրոնական հողի վրա անհանդուրժողական խռովությունների պատճառ կհանդիսանա: Էնպես որ չեմ կարծում, որ նման բան պարտադրվի, որ բոլոր դպրոցների նախամուտքի պատերին պարտադիր պիտի խաչ կախվի: Դրա կարիքը չկա, որովհետեւ համոզված եմ, որ ով ուզում կախում ա, ով չի ուզում չի կախում: Եթե մեկը դասարանի պատին խաչ կախի, ինչ որ մեկը պիտի գա ասի հանի՞

----------


## Chuk

Չամիչ, խոսքը չի գնում աշակերտների ուզածի մասին, թեև վստահ եմ, որ հայ հասարակությունում վայնասուն կլիներ, եթե աշակերտները որոշեին մուսուլմանության սիմվոլիկա կախել, ու դու ինքդ էլ ահավոր դեմ կարտահայտվեիր: Այսինքն իրականում խոսքը չի գնում ազատ ընտրության մասին, խոսքը գնում է որ կա մարդկանց մի շերտ (այդ թվում իմ կարծիքով դու), ովքեր աշակերտների այդ ազատությունը կթույլատրեն, եթե իրենց (հենց իրենց, ոչ թե ընդհանուրի) արժեքային համակարգին չի հակասում:

Բայց նորից ասեմ, խոսքը չի գնում աշակերտների՝ իրենց դասարանը ձևավորելու մասին: Խոսքը գնում է «պետական» քաղաքականության մասին, երբ դպրոցի տնօրինությունը (կամ էլ ավելի վերից՝ պետությունը) կարող է որոշել իրենց արժեքային համակարգը, տվյալ դեպքում կրոնական սիմվոլիկայով արտահայտված փակցնել պետական հանրակրթական դպրոցի ճակատին՝ դրանով ինչ-որ չափով հոգեբանական ճնշման ենթարկելով այն աշակերտներին, ովքեր այդ արժեքային համակարգի կրողը չեն:

Որպեսզի պատկերացնես քո վերաբերմունքը դրա նկատմամբ, մի պահ պատկերացրու, որ փակցվում է մի պատկեր (սիմվոլիկա), որը դեմ է քո արժեքային համակարգին, քո համոզմունքներին, կարող եմ բերել օրինակներ՝ նախատեսված հենց քո համար, որոնք դեմ են հենց քո արժեքային համակարգին: Այսպիսով, պատկերացրու, որ հանրակրթական դպրոցի ճակատին փակցվել է հետևյալներից մեկը.
1. Մուսուլմանությունը խորհրդանշող որևէ պատկեր, սիմվոլիկա,
2. Թուրքիայի դրոշը,
3. Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի լոգոն:

Կարծում ես, որ սրանցից որևէ մեկը տարբերվու՞մ է խաչից: Բնավ: Ըստ մեր սահմանադրության դրանք համարժեք են, որովհետև դրանցիցոչ մեկը, այդ թվում խաչը, Հայաստանի պետական խորհրդանիշներից չեն: Դպրոցի ղեկավարությունը որքան իրավունք ունի լինել քրիստոնյա, այնքան էլ իրավունք ունի լինել մուսուլման, լինի թրքամետ, կամ լինի հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակիր: Ու միևնույն է սրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի քարոզը կամ պարտադրանքը (հոգեբանական ճնշումը) աշակերտներին արգելվում է:

----------

Skeptic (07.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Չուկ ջան, սենց ասեմ, ես դեմ չեմ, որ դպրոցի պատերին խաչ կախվի, բայց դեմ եմ, որ դա պարտադրաբար արվի:

Ազգային կոնգրեսի լոգոյի օրինակը վերջն էր:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, սենց ասեմ, ես դեմ չեմ, որ դպրոցի պատերին խաչ կախվի, բայց դեմ եմ, որ դա պարտադրաբար արվի:
> 
> Ազգային կոնգրեսի լոգոյի օրինակը վերջն էր:


Իսկ ո՞րն է պարտադրաբարը: Եթե օրինակ դպրոցի տնօրենը կախում է առանց աշակերտների ու նրանց ծնողների կարծիքը հաշվի առնելու, դա պարտադրաբա՞ր է, թե՞ ոչ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (07.07.2010), Mephistopheles (07.07.2010), Skeptic (07.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ի՞նչ ծայրահեղությունների ա վերածվել էս թեման:  Թեման բացվել ա խաչելությունն արգելելու մասին, բայց շատերը քննարկում են այն պարտադրելու մասին: 
> 
> Ժող, ինչքան քիչ օրենք լինի սահմանված նման դեպքերում, էնքան լավ: Որ ամեն ինչում օրենքներ սահմանենք, կարող ա նույնիսկ արգելվի վզին խաչ կախած փողոցով քայլել… կամ, ասենք, օրենք լինի, որ եթե մարդ խաչ կախած քայլում ա, պետք ա էդ խաչը մարմնից ավելի մեծ հեռավորության վրա չգտնվի, քան 8 մմ-ը, հակառակ դեպքում կհամարվի քարոզչություն, եւ այլն…  Օրենքի սահմանումը ցանկացած հարցում ծայրահեղ մեթոդ ա: *Ու բացի էդ, համարում եմ, որ աշխարհիկ պետությունը գործ չունի կրոնական որեւէ բանի հետ (մենակ թող միմյանց խղճի վրա չբռնանալու օրենք լինի ու վերջ): Մարդ եթե ապրում ա աշխարհիկ պետության մեջ, թող անտեսի ցանկացած կրոնական սիմվոլ, որը իրեն դուր չի գալիս:*



Այ աբրիս, հենց դրա համար էլ պետական այն է հանրային դպրոցներում որևէ կրոնական սիմվոլ, կամ պրոպագանդա պետք է խստիվ արգելվի… սա է ասածս… թեման էլ "Խաչելությունը *Հանրային* Դպրոցներում"

----------

*e}|{uka* (07.07.2010), Chuk (07.07.2010), Skeptic (07.07.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Դպրոցը պետք է ազատ լինի կրոնից և նրան հատուկ բոլոր տեսակի ատրիբուտներից:
Մանկական Աստվածաշունչը և համանման նյութերը լրիվ բավարար են մատղաշ սերունդի ուղեղը լվանալու համար:Կրոնի և նրա ատրիբուտների վայրը եկեղեցին է :

----------


## Rammstein

> Այ աբրիս, հենց դրա համար էլ պետական այն է հանրային դպրոցներում որևէ կրոնական սիմվոլ, կամ պրոպագանդա պետք է խստիվ արգելվի… սա է ասածս… թեման էլ "Խաչելությունը *Հանրային* Դպրոցներում"


Եթե պետությունն աշխարհիկ ա՞, ինչ իրավունք ունի ինչ-որ բան արգելել, որպես *կրոնական* սիմվոլ: Կամ ո՞րտեղ ա գրված, որ կրոնական սիմվոլը, իրա համար անշարժ դրված, ինչ-որ բան ա պարտադրում: Չկա չէ՞ տենց օրենք… ավելի լավ ա չլինի էլ:

----------

Moonwalker (07.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե պետությունն աշխարհիկ ա՞, ինչ իրավունք ունի ինչ-որ բան արգելել, որպես *կրոնական* սիմվոլ: Կամ ո՞րտեղ ա գրված, որ կրոնական սիմվոլը, իրա համար անշարժ դրված, ինչ-որ բան ա պարտադրում: Չկա չէ՞ տենց օրենք… ավելի լավ ա չլինի էլ:


Իրավունք ունի, քանի որ աշխարհիկ ա ուրեմն ոչ մի կրոնական սիմվոլ պետական/հանրային հիմնարկություններում, իստիտուտներում, կամ դպրոցներում չպետք է լինի… արգելված ա… որովհետև թույլատրելով սիմվոլը դու պրոպագանդում ես այդ կրոնը… դա չեզոքություն չի…

----------

Ariadna (07.07.2010), Chuk (07.07.2010), Skeptic (07.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Մի հատ թարմԸ օրինակ, թե կրոնը ոնց կարա ազդի պետական հիմնարկություններում, տվյալ դեպքում` դպրոցներում գործող կարգերի վրա:
*Մահմեդական ծնողներն արգելում են իրենց երեխաներին այցելել երաժշտության դասերի* /անգլերեն/
Սա էլ դրա վիդեոն, բայց Youtube-ում.




Էն, որ մենք Անգլիա չենք, ու մեր մոտ մահմեդականները շատ չնչին տոկոս են կազմում, բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ հանգիստ կարելի ա կրոնի համար կանաչ լույս վառել դեպի դպրոցներ կամ այլ պետական ու հասարակական հիմնարկներ ու կառույցներ: Ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ էդ դեպքում մի գեղեցիկ օր, ասենք, էվոլյուցիոն /կարդա` գիտական/ կենսաբանության դասավանդման արգելք չի դրվի:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ ո՞րն է պարտադրաբարը: Եթե օրինակ դպրոցի տնօրենը կախում է առանց աշակերտների ու նրանց ծնողների կարծիքը հաշվի առնելու, դա պարտադրաբա՞ր է, թե՞ ոչ:


Իհարկե ոչ, դա պարզապես խաչ է, եւ ոչ ոք չի պարտադրում ժամը մեկ մոտենալ եւ այդ խաչը համբուրել, շատ ես ծայրահեղականացնում:Երբ Հայաստանի ներսում եկեղեցիներ ենք կառուցում, այլադավան հայերից պիտի թույլտվություն հարցնե՞նք: Երբ Հայաստանում բնակվող ընտանիքում ընտանիքի անդամներից  մեկը հավատացյալ է իսկ մյուսը աթեսիտ, հավատացյալը աթեիստից պիտի թույլտվություն խնդրի՞ տան մեջ սրբապատկեր կախելու համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Իհարկե ոչ, դա պարզապես խաչ է, եւ ոչ ոք չի պարտադրում ժամը մեկ մոտենալ եւ այդ խաչը համբուրել, շատ ես ծայրահեղականացնում:Երբ Հայաստանի ներսում եկեղեցիներ ենք կառուցում, այլադավան հայերից պիտի թույլտվություն հարցնե՞նք: Երբ Հայաստանում բնակվող ընտանիքում ընտանիքի անդամներից  մեկը հավատացյալ է իսկ մյուսը աթեսիտ, հավատացյալը աթեիստից պիտի թույլտվություն խնդրի՞ տան մեջ սրբապատկեր կախելու համար:


Դու երևի չես հասկանում, թե ինչ ասել է կրոնական չեզոքություն, ինչ ասել է հանրակրթական դպրոց:
Շնորհակալություն քննարկման համար, այն սպառված է:

----------

Norton (07.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դու երևի չես հասկանում, թե ինչ ասել է կրոնական չեզոքություն, ինչ ասել է հանրակրթական դպրոց:
> Շնորհակալություն քննարկման համար, այն սպառված է:


Հնարավոր է :Dntknw: 
Բայց քանի դեռ համարվում ենք քրիստոնեա ազգ, շատ բնական է, որ մեկը առանց մեկ ուրիշից թույլտվություն խնդրելու, սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ, կարող է խաչ կախել պատից:

----------


## davidus

*ՀՀ Սահմանադրություն, Հոդված 8.1, մաս առաջին*




> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը *ճանաչում է* Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու՝ որպես ազգային
> եկեղեցու *բացառիկ առաքելությունը* հայ ժողովրդի *հոգևոր կյանքում, նրա ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման և
> ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում:*


ասում եք, էդ որ օրենքով ա արգելվում խաչ կախելը??  :Think:

----------

Շինարար (08.07.2010), Չամիչ (07.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> ասում եք, էդ որ օրենքով ա արգելվում խաչ կախելը??


Ոչ մի:
Բայց միաժամանակ պետք է թույլատրելի լինի այլ կրոնական սիմվոլիկաների տեղադրումը: Մինչդեռ ես հարցերս հարգելի Չամիչին այնպես էի տալիս, որ անկհայտ երևար դիրքորոշումը, որ միայն մեկն է նորմալ համարվում: Իսկ ՀՀ սահմանադրության առջև բոլոր կրոնները հավասար են:

----------

Skeptic (08.07.2010), Շինարար (08.07.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ոչ մի:
> *Բայց միաժամանակ պետք է թույլատրելի լինի այլ կրոնական սիմվոլիկաների տեղադրումը:* Մինչդեռ ես հարցերս հարգելի Չամիչին այնպես էի տալիս, որ անկհայտ երևար դիրքորոշումը, որ միայն մեկն է նորմալ համարվում: *Իսկ ՀՀ սահմանադրության առջև բոլոր կրոնները հավասար են:*


Միանշանակ: Իմ կարծիքով, էս հարցը օրենսդրական դաշտ չպիտի տեղափոխվի: Թող ներքին կարգով, ոնց որ օրինակ նախագահների նկարներն են կախում, դպրոցի տնօրեններին զգուշացնեն, որ կրոնական սիմվոլներ չկախեն:  Սակայն եթե սիմվոլի կախելը եղավ աշակերտների նախաձեռնությամբ, ապա ոչ ոչ իրավունք չպիտի ունենա դա դիսկրիմինացիայի ինչ-որ ձև համարել:

Արտակ ջան, Սահմանադրության մեջ գրած չի, որ բոլոր կրոնները հավասար են, ընդամենը գրած ա, որ`



> *Հոդված 26.*
> Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի մտքի, խղճի և կրոնի ազատության իրավունք....


Սակայն նույն հոդվածում նաև նշված է, որ`




> Այս իրավունքի արտահայտումը կարող է սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով, եթե դա անհրաժեշտ է հասարակական անվտանգության, առողջության, բարոյականության կամ այլոց իրավունքների և ազատությունների պաշտպանության համար:


Ամեն դեպքում, կրոնի սահմանփակումը բավականին նուրբ հարց է, որ դա իրականացվի օրենքով:

----------


## Chuk

> Ամեն դեպքում, կրոնի սահմանփակումը բացականին նուրբ հարց է, որ դա իրականացվի օրենքով:


Հենց քո մեջբերած հոդվածը ասում է, որ եթե դպրոցի ինչ-որ սաներին համար բարոյական տհաճություն է պատճառում իրենց դպրոցում կախված խաչը, որովհետև իրենք մահմեդական են, ու իրենց համար նվաստացուցիչ է գնալ դպրոց (ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆ դպրոց), որտեղ պատին խաչ (իրենց ատելի սիմվոլը) է կախված, ապա կարող է մտցվել *օրենք*, որն արգելում է հանրակրթական դպրոցում որևէ կրոնական սիմվոլիկայի (մասնավորապես՝ խաչի) օգտագործումը:

հ.գ. ես սահմանադրության այս հատվածը որ ժամանակին ուշադիր կարդացած լինեի, նախորդ գրառումս այլ կերպ արած կլինեի:

----------


## davidus

> Հենց քո մեջբերած հոդվածը ասում է, որ եթե դպրոցի ինչ-որ սաներին համար բարոյական տհաճություն է պատճառում իրենց դպրոցում կախված խաչը, որովհետև իրենք մահմեդական են, ու իրենց համար նվաստացուցիչ է գնալ դպրոց (ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆ դպրոց), որտեղ պատին խաչ (իրենց ատելի սիմվոլը) է կախված, ապա կարող է մտցվել *օրենք*, որն արգելում է հանրակրթական դպրոցում որևէ կրոնական սիմվոլիկայի (մասնավորապես՝ խաչի) օգտագործումը:


Իսկ չես գտնում որ դա նույնքան և էդ խաչը կախած աշակերտների կրոնական ազատությունների և կամաարտահայտության սահմանափակում է, որքան այլ դավանանքի տեր աշակերտների համար այլ կրոնական սիմվոլներ հանդուրժելը (քո ասած` ատելի):

Հ.Գ. Ես գտնում եմ, որ կրոնը դպրոցում տեղ չունի: Հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն անցնելը լրիվ հերիք է հայ-առաքելականությունը մեկ մակարդակ ավելի բարձր դասելու համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ չես գտնում որ դա նույնքան և էդ խաչը կախած աշակերտների կրոնական ազատությունների և կամաարտահայտության սահմանափակում է, որքան այլ դավանանքի տեր աշակերտների համար այլ կրոնական սիմվոլներ հանդուրժելը (քո ասած` ատելի):


Թեմայում իմ կատարած առաջին գրառման մեջ գրել եմ.



> Ինքս համարում եմ արդարացված խաչելություն դնելու արգելքը, *թեև  դա որոշակի իրավունքների սահմանափակում է:*


Իսկ ինչու՞ եմ կողմ դնելու արգելքին, դա արդեն որոշ չափով դուրս է օրենքների ու սահմանադրության քննարկումից:
Կողմ եմ, որովհետև.



> Հ.Գ. Ես գտնում եմ, որ կրոնը դպրոցում տեղ չունի:


Քո խոսքերը կրկնելով սահմանափակվեմ, շատ չծավալվեմ:


հ.գ. Նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ուղղակի ցույց տվեցի, որ սահմանադրությունը այդ արգելքը դնելու հնարավորություն տալիս է:

----------


## Benadad

> Benadad, դու հո *Գաբրիել Այվազովսկի* 2-ը չե՞ս:
> Դու էլ ե՞ս կարծում, որ հետամնաց, իր դարը վաղուց ապրած նահապետական նիստուկացը մեր ժողովրդի բարօրության ու բարգավաճման միակ ուղին ա: Ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ քո մոտիվացիոն պատճառներն ու նպատակները, բայց նրա գործունեության նպատակը ունևոր կղերականության շահերի պաշտանումն էր, ինչի համար էլ արժանանացավ ամենաառաջադիմական մտավորականներից մեկի` Միքայել Նալբանդյանի քննադատությանը /աղբյուրը/
> 
> 
> 
> Եթե խոսքը *էկումենիզմի* մասին ա, ապա դա ոչ թե գլոբալիզացիա ա լայն իմաստով, այլ` քրիստոնեական աշխարհի գլոբալիզացիա` հիմնված համաքրիստոնեական արժեքների վրա /աղբյուրը/


Էդ քո ասած էկումենիզմը, որը ներկայացնումէ վիքիթեդիան, ուիրշ է , խնդրում եմ մի հատ հետևեք աշխարհում կատարվող կրոնական իրադարձություններին, տեսեք էկումենիզմը միայն քրիստոնեական աշխարհի գլոբալիզացիան է , թե ամբողջ աշխարհի՞ , մի հատ հետևեք  տեսեք Չինաստան ինչեր են անում կրոնների մերձեցմեն համար, Հնդկաստանում, Եմենում և այլուր:
Չէ ես երկրորդ Մուրացանն էմ, որը համարում էր, որ առողջ հասարակությունը//հայ// պետք է հիմնված լինի ազգային բարոյական արժեքների և Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու վրա, այ եդ ժամանակ կլինի իսկապեսառոջ հասարակությունը, միայն չասեք, որ եկեղեցին սպես ըմբես, եդ չանցավ: 
Իսկ որպես մասնագիտական խորհուրդ կասեյի, որ եդ ինտերնետային կայքերի տեղեկատվությանը եդքան շատ մի հավատացեք, մի մասն էլ ապատեղեկատվություն է:

----------


## Skeptic

Benadad ջան, էկումենիզմ բառն ունի լայն ու նեղ իմաստներ: Լայն իմաստով, ճիշտ ես, դա նշանակում ա բոլոր կրոնների միավորում կամ մերձեցում: Բայց հիմա էդ իմաստը գրեթե չի կիրառվում, փոխարենը ընդունված ա նեղ իմաստը՝ քրիստոնեական բոլոր կոնֆեսիաների միավորում:
Մուրացանի երկերը շատ եմ սիրում:  :Jpit:  Չնայած ես համոզված աթեիստ եմ, ու ինձանից էլ հեռու չի Լենոնի ուտոպիստական «աշխարհն առանց կրոնների հիասքանչ ա» միտքը, բայց հայապահպանման գործում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու դերը /անկախ դրա աստիճանից/ չեմ կարող ժխտել: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ ժողովրդի մեջ կղերականության հանդեպ բացասական վերաբերմունքը նույնպես օբյեկտիվ հիմքեր ունի /թեկուզ՝ «տերտերի գրպանի չափ մեծ բերան» արտահայտությունը/: Իսկ կրոնը, եթե քարացած վիճակում ա գտնվում, ապա, իմ կարծիքով, ապագա չունի: Ասենք՝ եթե գիտության մեջ ընդունված ու փորձերով հաստատված իրողությունները ժխտում ա, դրանով իսկ վանում ա բանիմաց ու գիտակից շատ մարդկանց: Ու մեկ էլ, կրոնականն ու աշխարհիկը պետք ա շատ խիստ տարանջատված լինեն, չնայած գործնականում էդ շատ դժվար ա, եթե ոչ՝ անհավանական: Օրինակ՝ ինչքանո՞վ ես ճիշտ համարում էն հանգամանքը, որ դեղատան աշխատակցուհին իրա հաճախորդին հրաժարվում ա հակաբեղմնավորիչ հաբեր վաճառել՝ որպես պատճառ բերելով իրա կրոնական համոզմունքներին հակասելը: /*աղբյուր*/
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ինտերնետային սայթերին, ապա դրանց ոչ թե մի մասն ա ապատեղեկատվություն, այլ՝ մեծ մասը: Ուղղակի պետք ա մի քանի աղբյուրներից օգտվել ու կարողանալ տարանջատել հեղինակավոր աղբյուրները կասկածելիներից:

----------

Ariadna (10.07.2010), Mephistopheles (09.07.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Benadad ջան, էկումենիզմ բառն ունի լայն ու նեղ իմաստներ: Լայն իմաստով, ճիշտ ես, դա նշանակում ա բոլոր կրոնների միավորում կամ մերձեցում: Բայց հիմա էդ իմաստը գրեթե չի կիրառվում, փոխարենը ընդունված ա նեղ իմաստը՝ քրիստոնեական բոլոր կոնֆեսիաների միավորում:
> Մուրացանի երկերը շատ եմ սիրում:  Չնայած ես համոզված աթեիստ եմ, ու ինձանից էլ հեռու չի Լենոնի ուտոպիստական «աշխարհն առանց կրոնների հիասքանչ ա» միտքը, բայց հայապահպանման գործում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու դերը /անկախ դրա աստիճանից/ չեմ կարող ժխտել: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ ժողովրդի մեջ կղերականության հանդեպ բացասական վերաբերմունքը նույնպես օբյեկտիվ հիմքեր ունի /թեկուզ՝ «տերտերի գրպանի չափ մեծ բերան» արտահայտությունը/: Իսկ կրոնը, եթե քարացած վիճակում ա գտնվում, ապա, իմ կարծիքով, ապագա չունի: Ասենք՝ եթե գիտության մեջ ընդունված ու փորձերով հաստատված իրողությունները ժխտում ա, դրանով իսկ վանում ա բանիմաց ու գիտակից շատ մարդկանց: Ու մեկ էլ, կրոնականն ու աշխարհիկը պետք ա շատ խիստ տարանջատված լինեն, չնայած գործնականում էդ շատ դժվար ա, եթե ոչ՝ անհավանական: Օրինակ՝ ինչքանո՞վ ես ճիշտ համարում էն հանգամանքը, որ դեղատան աշխատակցուհին իրա հաճախորդին հրաժարվում ա հակաբեղմնավորիչ հաբեր վաճառել՝ որպես պատճառ բերելով իրա կրոնական համոզմունքներին հակասելը: /*աղբյուր*/
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ինտերնետային սայթերին, ապա դրանց ոչ թե մի մասն ա ապատեղեկատվություն, այլ՝ մեծ մասը: Ուղղակի պետք ա մի քանի աղբյուրներից օգտվել ու կարողանալ տարանջատել հեղինակավոր աղբյուրները կասկածելիներից:


Ուրեմն այսօր սոցիալ-կրթկան կենտրոնում տեղի ունեցավ Բանավեճ ակումբ միջբուհական եզրափակիչ աղը,. այսօրվա թեման էր՝ Արդյոք պետք է հոգևորականը մասնակցի պետության կառավարմանը, և ես խաղում էի դեմ թիմոմյ և բնականաբար իմ թիմը հաղթեց, բայց դե չե էլի ՀԱԵ-ն չի ժղտում գիտության մի շարք դոգմանը, այլ մոտենում է ուիրշ տեսանկյունով , օրինակ դարվինիզմը և Աստվածաշունչը նույն բաներն են ասում , ուղղակի տարբեր ձևերով, եթե գուզեք կմանրամասնեմ, բայց եդ ուիրշ թեմա է , իսկ էկումենիզի համար առանձին թեմա ունեմ բացաց ,եթե գուզես մտի կքներկենք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրեմն այսօր սոցիալ-կրթկան կենտրոնում տեղի ունեցավ Բանավեճ ակումբ միջբուհական եզրափակիչ աղը,. այսօրվա թեման էր՝ Արդյոք պետք է հոգևորականը մասնակցի պետության կառավարմանը, և ես խաղում էի դեմ թիմոմյ և բնականաբար իմ թիմը հաղթեց, բայց դե չե էլի ՀԱԵ-ն չի ժղտում գիտության մի շարք դոգմանը, այլ մոտենում է ուիրշ տեսանկյունով , *օրինակ դարվինիզմը և Աստվածաշունչը նույն բաներն են ասում , ուղղակի տարբեր ձևերով, եթե գուզեք կմանրամասնեմ, բայց եդ ուիրշ թեմա է , իսկ էկումենիզի համար առանձին թեմա ունեմ բացաց ,եթե գուզես մտի կքներկենք*


Ապ ջան ըմբես կխոսիս ինշխոր տերդեր-գիդնագան եղնիս… Դարվինիզմն ու Ավեդարանը ի՞նճըխ թե նման են… մեգը կըսե օր կաբիգի հետ նույն նախապաբն ունենք, մեգը կըսե օր կաբիգը դու ես ստվաձ է աստեղձի մարտուն

----------

Skeptic (10.07.2010)

----------

